# The Brony Thread



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 11, 2011)

Also related:

Which pony is your favorite? I must say that Fluttershy takes the cake for me.






P.S. This thread was inevitable.

::EDIT:: Nearly a year later, I have been converted to a Twilight kinda guy. Or maybe Pinkie. It's hard to tell.

::EDIT2:: Since about 6 or 7 months back, I no longer consider myself a brony. My reasons are my own, just make sure the rest of you bronies are actually a force for good and not for fandom.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 11, 2011)

idgi


----------



## aronpm (Jun 11, 2011)

Ponies are gay


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 11, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Ponies are gay


 
NO!!


----------



## irontwig (Jun 11, 2011)

I didn't even realize that those avatars are from mlp, fudging redesign.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 11, 2011)

*YES YES A HUNDRED TIMES YES!!!!!*
My favourite must be Twilight, or Rainbow Dash, or Fluttershy, or Rarity, or Pinkie Pie, or Applejack-
GOD YOU CAN'T CHOOSE THAT!!


----------



## aronpm (Jun 11, 2011)

MY AVATAR IS A PONY
IM SO EDGY AND COOL AND FUNNY


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 11, 2011)

Never claimed that.


----------



## Escher (Jun 11, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Ponies are gay


 
Ur just butthurt because your lack of soul means you can't appreciate My Little Peony


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 11, 2011)

See it before you hate it.


----------



## Goosly (Jun 11, 2011)

60% says: "Brony?"
I love this poll


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 11, 2011)

Systemdertoten said:


> Never claimed that.


 
Win.

Of course I'm a brony. Fluttershy is too adorable, but Rainbow Dash is a very (I mean very) close second. I hate each and every one of the "crusaders", though. They all annoy me.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 11, 2011)

My favorite is Rainbowdash, she's just so cool

Scootaloo is a close second though, she's the only person rainbowdash didn't beat by 20% or more


----------



## Owen (Jun 11, 2011)

There are no real bronies here, just fake ones who take pleasure in mocking the real ones. I call them phony bronies.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jun 11, 2011)

I am a brony. I like it when when Fluttershy is assertive.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 11, 2011)

Yay.


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 11, 2011)

My Little Pony is amazing but you cannot pass off the physical impossibilities of the show.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, that video _did _go viral.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 11, 2011)

I can explain the see saw launch, and the butterfly defect

Looking at the small wings on pegasus ponies, and the fact that they're just as strong as other ponies (as shown in the series) the only way they would be able to fly, and obviously stand on clouds without magic, is by being incredibly light

so assuming an incredibly low weight on both fluttershy and rainbowdash, and assuming the laws of newton apply there, it's easily possible for a heavy earth pony to launch a pegasus pony incredibly high and far, and be caught by a huge number of butterflies.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 11, 2011)

Any brony here visit pony sites? Equestria Daily? Flankbook? Canterlot Forums?


----------



## Meep (Jun 11, 2011)

I visit Equestria Daily lol

I have some Fluttershy figurines, and my sister has Rainbow Dash ones. I got a Pinkie Pie for JJ next time I see him :3


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 11, 2011)

Systemdertoten said:


> Any brony here visit pony sites? Equestria Daily? Flankbook? Canterlot Forums?


 
No. D;


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 11, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> No. D;


http://www.equestriadaily.com/
http://canterlot.com/index.php
http://flankbook.com/sys/
GOGOCLICKTHELINKSNAO~


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 12, 2011)

Equestria daily and the pony wiki


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 12, 2011)

Rainbow Dash


----------



## Jostle (Jun 14, 2011)

Systemdertoten said:


> See it before you hate it.


 
Ugh, I hate you. anyway, I'm on episode 11 now.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 16, 2011)

My favorite is between Famine Pony or Death Pony.


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jun 18, 2011)

Yup, Rainbow Dash here


----------



## Tripleight (Jun 19, 2011)

I am now just watch the first two episodes and I'm hooked.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Kirjava (Jun 19, 2011)

I can't clop to this :Z


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 19, 2011)

But_ I_ can!


----------



## Tripleight (Jun 19, 2011)

I've seen 8 episodes now loving it, Rainbow Dash is currently my favourite followed by Applejack.

Anyone tired this http://generalzoi.deviantart.com/art/MLP-FiM-Pony-Creator-Beta-210228500


----------



## qqwref (Jun 19, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> My favorite is between Famine Pony or Death Pony.


20% cooler:


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 21, 2011)

qqwref said:


> 20% cooler:


 
zomg 
I think I might be the only Robot Chicken fan.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 21, 2011)

You aren't.

And omg qq that is awesome!


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 21, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> You aren't.
> 
> And omg qq that is awesome!


 
You a fan?


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 21, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> You a fan?


I'm sure many of us are.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 21, 2011)

After watching the first two episodes I can now say that Fluttershy is the best.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jun 21, 2011)

Stay thirsty, my friends...


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 21, 2011)

Systemdertoten said:


> I'm sure many of us are.


 
Oh, yay!


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 24, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> After watching the first two episodes I can now say that Fluttershy is the best.


 
Brony?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 5, 2011)

Watch the first 15 seconds.
Explains all.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 5, 2011)

wtf? gay threadwhat?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 5, 2011)

drewsopchak said:


> wtf? gay threadwhat?


 No one in this thread stated they liked other humans the same gender. So no.


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 5, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> After watching the first two episodes I can now say that Fluttershy is the best.



lies. pinkie pie is clearly the best.


----------



## JyH (Jul 5, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> lies. pinkie pie is clearly the best.



Pfft, please. She is not cute AT ALL, the only reason I think she's even partly cool is because of her name.


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 5, 2011)

JyH said:


> Pfft, please. She is not cute AT ALL, the only reason I think she's even partly cool is because of her name.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 5, 2011)

JyH said:


> Pfft, please. She is not cute AT ALL, the only reason I think she's even partly cool is because of her name.


 
I dunno, I used to think the same thing. Fluttershy was favorite by far... but PinkiePie is growing on me more and more... This is a tough decision.




BigGreen said:


>


 
Win.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 5, 2011)

Rainbow Dash is better!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 6, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Rainbow Dash is better!


 
Nah, Fluttershy and Rainbow Dash are equal IMO.


----------



## masteranders1 (Jul 6, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Rainbow Dash is better!


 
Dude, Fluttershy man. Rainbow Dash is pushy and agressive.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jul 6, 2011)

So much Fluttershy?


----------



## ianography (Jul 6, 2011)

RAINBOW DASH FTW


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 6, 2011)

pinkie pie.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 6, 2011)

Front page of Urban Dictionary about a week ago. lol.


----------



## ianography (Jul 6, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Front page of Urban Dictionary about a week ago. lol.


 
Midnight Sparkle? lolfail


----------



## JyH (Jul 8, 2011)

After watching episode 25, Pinkie Pie is definitely one of my favorites now. <3


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 8, 2011)

masteranders1 said:


> Dude, Fluttershy man. Rainbow Dash is pushy and agressive.


 
That is why she is cool.

Apple jack is the only one I don't care for.
Rarity took over evil gem dogs with her complaining... ITS AWESOME


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow, this thread is still alive.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 8, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Wow, this thread is still alive.


 *changes pants*

From wikipedia


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jul 8, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> *changes pants*
> 
> From wikipedia


 
I can't wait


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jul 8, 2011)

Rumours place the second season première by October, but I believe it'll air later.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 8, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> That is why she is cool.
> 
> Apple jack is the only one I don't care for.
> Rarity took over evil gem dogs with her complaining... ITS AWESOME


 
Dude. High
Freaking
Five


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 9, 2011)

I heard Rainbow Dash's singing part in the final episode. Third favorite pony now.


----------



## JyH (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 9, 2011)

JyH said:


>


 
I love you.


----------



## JyH (Jul 9, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I love you.


 
THAT'S RIGHT, YOU'RE GOING TO LOVE ME


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## JyH (Jul 9, 2011)

BigGreen said:


>


Oh.
That was my signature for a few days. 






Celestia be trollin'.


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 9, 2011)

http://megaswf.com/serve/1144550


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 11, 2011)

yay


----------



## qqwref (Jul 11, 2011)

This was a pretty neat little game. It's NES style!

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/573755


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 12, 2011)

qqwref said:


> This was a pretty neat little game. It's NES style!
> 
> http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/573755


 
When Applebloom triggered the death-theme scene and went back into the village, I was literally scared $hitless and my palms were sweating the whole time.

Into the iPod:


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 12, 2011)

qqwref said:


> This was a pretty neat little game. It's NES style!
> 
> http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/573755



That game scared the crap out of me. I cannot express my terror.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 12, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> That game scared the crap out of me. I cannot express my terror.


 
Geez, brp When I made Applebloom touch the fireplace, pissed my pants.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 12, 2011)

I was really impressed too, when I played it. It does a great job of actually being scary, more so than many published horror games do...


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## JyH (Jul 19, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 26, 2011)

This is my new desktop. <3


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 27, 2011)

The first 2 minutes of the first episode, I was like :|

Then I was like... 

And now I'm like...   

Rainbow Dash.


----------



## emolover (Jul 27, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> The first 2 minutes of the first episode, I was like :|
> 
> Then I was like...
> 
> ...


 
I swear. If you become another freaking brony... ARG!!!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 27, 2011)

emolover said:


> I swear. If you become another freaking brony... ARG!!!


 
You never answer your phone.


----------



## emolover (Jul 27, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> You never answer your phone.


 
Because I don't have a real need to charge it during the summer.

You could just call my home phone.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 27, 2011)

emolover said:


> Because I don't have a real need to charge it during the summer.
> 
> You could just call my home phone.



Well check your private messages on the forum then...


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 27, 2011)

brony 
no


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 27, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> brony
> no


 
Have you even watched 5 seconds of the show?


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 27, 2011)

nope... and i already hate it 
EDIT 
ok that's a bit harsh


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 27, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> nope... and i already hate it



You need to watch past the first 3 minutes of the first episode to finally start getting it.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 27, 2011)

How can you hate something that you've never seen? You can at least give it a chance.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 27, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> How can you hate something that you've never seen? You can at least give it a chance.


 
no... must... resist...dark...side 

no srsly though I can see its effects...


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 27, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> no... must... resist...dark...side
> 
> no srsly though I can see its effects...


 
Because love, tolerance, and friendship (among many other virtues) are terrible side effects of liking a show with wonderful character development, great storylines, and uplifting morals (not to mention the cutest animals you'll ever see). Heh.

Also, I started reading _Fallout: Equestria_ tonight. I can't stop reading. This sure won't help my sleep schedule. This stuff is good. As much as I dislike Grimdark, it makes for a story that will draw you in.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 27, 2011)

i can learn from other things... btw I'm not really taking a stab at bronies 
I personally just don't like it


----------



## Bizarro (Jul 27, 2011)

Definitely not a brony...


----------



## choza244 (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't understand why soo many people in the forum like that thing.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 27, 2011)

JyH said:


> I don't understand why you don't like that thing.


 
I don't understand why you don't tolerate the people who don't like our thing. After all, that's what tolerance _really_ is. Disagreeing (however strongly) with somebody's viewpoint, but respecting the person and simply moving on. Not that a little effort shouldn't be put into conversion, but after refusal, you must simply tolerate them.



Spoiler


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 27, 2011)

well I guess there are positive effects... but still no


----------



## qqwref (Jul 27, 2011)

IMO it's only really legit to not be a fan of the show if you've at least made a basic attempt to look into it (= watch at least one non-pilot episode). Otherwise you're just reacting to either the fans themselves or your imagination of what the show's like (which you are almost certainly wrong about), and that's not really fair. Can't say you don't like pizza if you've never tried it, right?

If you've watched a bit of the show and you don't like it, that's cool and I respect your decision. It's just that before I started watching I was like "lol my little pony. guess this is an ironic internet thing" and afterwards, well, you know. And I think a lot of other people had the same experience.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 27, 2011)

^I agree, if you aren't knowledgeable about something than you really can't have an opinion. Reminds me of politics.


----------



## choza244 (Jul 27, 2011)

I didn't want to offend anyone, maybe I watched the wrong show, is the one that in the first chapter the purple pony reads about some stones in a book? 

Is just strange for me that a lot of people in the forum like it, but I don't have a problem with it, I supose it's like the anime, I love the anime but for a lot of people (not in the forum btw) the anime is just for little kids xD.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jul 27, 2011)

*Family Photo!*







I bought these with the money I was going to use to buy a Zhanchi and a V-Cube 2.
I regret nothing.


----------



## tacgnol (Jul 29, 2011)

I am a brony. I will continue to be a brony. I have no shame in being a brony in public. I will get an MLP shirt and wear it.


----------



## AsianCubing (Jul 29, 2011)

I cant decide between Fluttershy or Applebloom


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 29, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> ^I agree, if you aren't knowledgeable about something than you really can't have an opinion. Reminds me of politics.


 
understandable but i did finally watch one


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jul 29, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> understandable but i did finally watch one


 
Now watch the others


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 29, 2011)

sorry


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 29, 2011)

It appears QQ was wrong. (for once) My little pony *has* become popular on speedsolving!


----------



## JyH (Aug 1, 2011)

From Equestria Daily:





Coolest bathroom in the world.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 1, 2011)

Anypony here that reads Fallout: Equestria? I haven't even played Fallout 3, but this is still by far some of the best story-telling I've ever read. Very good at sucking you in, and toying with your emotions.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Aug 1, 2011)

I watched three episodes and I don't see the appeal at all.


----------



## JyH (Aug 1, 2011)

The top comment expresses all of my emotions.
OH MY GOSH OH MY GOSH OH MY GOSH OH MY GOSH OH MY GOSH OH MY GOSH OH MY GOSH OH MY GOSH OH MY GOSH OH MY GOSH OH MY GOSH OH MY GOSH OH MY GOSH OH MY GOSH


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 1, 2011)

i think u have a spelling error


----------



## masteranders1 (Aug 1, 2011)

OH. EM. QUAH. My life is complete. I feel like all the planets have been aligned.


----------



## JyH (Aug 1, 2011)

Bizarro said:


> I can maybe understand the appeal of this show if I was between 2-3 years old and it was the only thing on TV.


 
More like you haven't watched it yet.


----------



## M4rQu5 (Aug 1, 2011)

Bizarro said:


> So naturally because I don't like it it means that I didn't watch it. It has such a fascinating premise for a show (insert sarcasm). I watched about 5 minutes of the first episode that was posted, the clip that was posted, and decided not to watch anymore due to the fact that I was seconds from hanging myself with my own belt. It's a show about ponies that can talk. I don't think it takes me watching a whole season to figure out that I'm not going to like it.


 Dude, nobody can form their opinion about My Little Pony before watching this video. Watch it and then tell us you honest opinion.


----------



## JyH (Aug 1, 2011)

Bizarro said:


> So naturally because I don't like it it means that I didn't watch it. It has such a fascinating premise for a show (insert sarcasm). I watched about 5 minutes of the first episode that was posted, the clip that was posted, and decided not to watch anymore due to the fact that I was seconds from hanging myself with my own belt. It's a show about ponies that can talk. I don't think it takes me watching a whole season to figure out that I'm not going to like it.


 
NATURALLY the pilot is going to be boring. What about Spongebob? It's about a sponge that lives in the sea, there is not plot, and it is VERY successful. What about Family Guy? It's a cartoon about a family, with no plot, yet it is popular. Five minutes is not nearly enough, plus you were watching the pilot, the most boring episode which is just explaining the storyline.



M4rQu5 said:


> Dude, nobody can form their opinion about My Little Pony before watching this video. Watch it and then tell us you honest opinion.


 
5:53.41


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh come on bronies. Get over yourselves. As much as we ponies love the show, other people (notice I didn't say ponies...) don't have to as well. So stop assuming that just because we liked the show, that after one episode in everypony is going to love it too. It just doesn't work that way.


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 1, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Oh come on bronies. Get over yourselves. As much as we ponies love the show, other people (notice I didn't say ponies...) don't have to as well. So stop assuming that just because we liked the show, that after one episode in everypony is going to love it too. It just doesn't work that way.


 
I didn't like it until episode 3 or so. they just got better and better after that.


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 1, 2011)

Bizarro said:


> There a lot of children in this world, and that is who shows like this and Spongebob are appealing to. This show and Spongebob are certainly not made for adults. I'm not saying some adults won't like it (they probably need help if they do) but that is definitely not the target demographic.


Wut, Spongebob appeals to everyone, not just kids. Many adults enjoy Spongebob, why else would they make adult Spongebob boxers? Adults are part of their target audience.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 1, 2011)

Bizarro said:


> I'm not going to watch a nine hour video. I can't handle it. I never doubted the successfullness of the show. There a lot of children in this world, and that is who shows like this and Spongebob are appealing to. This show and Spongebob are certainly not made for adults. I'm not saying some adults won't like it (they probably need help if they do) but that is definitely not the target demographic. Since I am not a child, I don't like it. Thank you all for being so understanding and taking my dislike of the show so well (insert more sarcasm). Except Johnny, who appears to realize that not everyone likes this show.


 
Haha, I've been agreeing with almost everything you've been saying in this thread, and I'm a brony myself.

However, saying that adults who like shows like Spongebob Squarepants, or MLP:FiM, need help is something I do believe is just you speaking out of spite.

That being said:


Spoiler












::EDIT:: Haha. Unnecessary, commas!


----------



## qqwref (Aug 1, 2011)

Bizarro said:


> I'm not saying some adults won't like it (they probably need help if they do)


Honestly, from this and previous things you've said, you seem to be very biased and arrogant. It looks like you really believe that it's inappropriate for adults to enjoy or appreciate animation, and you're disdainful of the very concept of talking animals despite the large number of widely-enjoyed and critically acclaimed works featuring them. I find it sad that you've decided not to even try to enjoy an entire genre of work, and I really think you're missing out on a lot. Simply being an adult doesn't mean you have to abandon everything that children used to like.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 1, 2011)

I like silly shows, but spongebob is where I draw the line 

It gives a bit of light-heartedness if you know what I mean. But MLP is too bonkers for me.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 1, 2011)

Bizarro said:


> I like animation. I've enjoyed the Toy Story franchise, as well as the Ice Age franchise, among others. I don't like these tv shows, which of course means I'm biased and arrogant..


 
The fact that you don't like them isn't why he called you that. It's because of how persistently you continue to post things about how much you dislike the show, and how the things you post could very easily be read as judgmental (regardless of the actual intent).

I should just put this image in my signature already, shouldn't I?


Spoiler


----------



## qqwref (Aug 1, 2011)

Bizarro said:


> I don't like these tv shows, which of course means I'm biased and arrogant..


You're not biased and arrogant because you don't like the show, but because you're saying things like "I can maybe understand the appeal of this show if I was between 2-3 years old", "I'm not saying some adults won't like it (they probably need help if they do)", "Since I am not a child, I don't like it". Apparently something about the concept of the show offends you so much that you refuse to give it a fair viewing, and feel you have to insult everyone who likes it.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 1, 2011)

Although I am not part of this argument, after reading previous posts, I have to say, I agree with Michael.


----------



## choza244 (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't know what is your problem man, I also don't like the show but I don't feel like fighting for it...


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 1, 2011)

Exactly. I personally think the show is terrible but there's no point ranting on about it.


----------



## Bapao (Aug 1, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Because love,* tolerance*, and friendship (among many other virtues) are terrible side effects of liking a show with wonderful character development, great storylines, and uplifting morals (not to mention the cutest animals you'll ever see). Heh.
> 
> Also, I started reading _Fallout: Equestria_ tonight. I can't stop reading. This sure won't help my sleep schedule. This stuff is good. As much as I dislike Grimdark, it makes for a story that will draw you in.


 
Now SpeedSolving members just need to embrace and adopt that noble virtue. I've observed Bronies flaming noobs like it's going out of fashion ...



5BLD said:


> Exactly. I personally think the show is terrible but there's no point ranting on about it.



Welcome back


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 1, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Now SpeedSolving members just need to embrace and adopt that notion. I've observed Bronies flaming noobs like it's going out of fashion ...


 
Haha, I was one of such as well. But, that's what infractions are for, right?


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 1, 2011)

@b4p etc.
Yah, I figured theres no point going cuz of a few stupid people. I'll just tolerate them and have fun speedcubing 
Your last post before I left DID get me thinking...


----------



## Bapao (Aug 1, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Haha, I was one of such as well. But, that's what infractions are for, right?


 
Hahaha, just when I was updating my grammar. But hey, flaming noobs is part of the game here on SS. I'd miss it if it were to subside ...



5BLD said:


> @b4p etc.
> Yah, I figured theres no point going cuz of a few stupid people. I'll just tolerate them and have fun speedcubing
> Your last post before I left DID get me thinking...


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Sa967St (Aug 3, 2011)

M4rQu5 said:


>


Just watched the whole thing. :3
Want season 2.


----------



## JyH (Aug 3, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Just watched the whole thing. :3
> /wants season 2.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm a brony! And my favorite pony is derpy hooves.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh dear Lord, yesyesyes. The two fandoms I'm most fanboyish about are being merged!

PONéMON: MLP:FiM and Pokémon crossover hack. Clicky for devblog.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 9, 2011)

Double post. =\. Thread is dying ='(.


----------



## JyH (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## qqwref (Aug 9, 2011)

Green's adjacent to blue, yellow's adjacent to white, and orange's adjacent to red? Nooooooooooooooo D:


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 9, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Green's adjacent to blue, yellow's adjacent to white, and orange's adjacent to red? Nooooooooooooooo D:


 
At least there aren't any impossibilities that we can see right off. Just think qcube-random.


----------



## Meep (Aug 9, 2011)

A custom pony a friend made made for me. It has my hair, cube, engineering cutie mark, and Pengy (Character of mine) colors. Just thought I should post it here lol


----------



## Carrot (Aug 9, 2011)

Just watched the first 2 episodes of it... It's freaking awesome!!! =D


----------



## d4m4s74 (Aug 9, 2011)

zomg it's so cute, f*ing saved


----------



## JyH (Aug 9, 2011)

Odder said:


> Just watched the first 2 episodes of it... It's freaking awesome!!! =D


 
hehe


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 9, 2011)

Saw these at the store today.


----------



## JyH (Aug 9, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Saw these at the store today.


 
What is that? A poor version of Pinkie Pie? Get that junk out of here.


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 9, 2011)

JyH said:


> What is that? A poor version of Pinkie Pie? Get that junk out of here.


 
Yeah, it's the last gen version.


----------



## JyH (Aug 9, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Yeah, it's the last gen version.


 
Gross.


----------



## b4p (Aug 11, 2011)

edit: i got nuthin'


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 11, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Yeah, it's the last gen version.


 
Disgusting.


----------



## tacgnol (Aug 15, 2011)

Older gen ponies were fat and bulky and not awesome.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 15, 2011)

INSPIRED, BRONIES!!


----------



## Rook (Aug 15, 2011)

I voted no, but regret it after watching 5 episodes...


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 16, 2011)

Hm. After watching ten minutes of it (first time in my life I have watched more than two seconds. The title sequence was enough to put me off), I must say. It's not bad. Not bad. In fact it's pretty good.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 16, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Hm. After watching ten minutes of it (first time in my life I have watched more than two seconds. The title sequence was enough to put me off), I must say. It's not bad. Not bad. In fact it's pretty good.


 
Which episode?


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't care enough to remember :/


----------



## mmitchev (Aug 16, 2011)

I watched the 10 minutes of the first episode, and I can understand why some would like it but I just don't see it.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 16, 2011)

mmitchev said:


> I watched the 10 minutes of the first episode, and I can understand why some would like it but I just don't see it.


 
The first episode isn't a good example of the way the whole season is. Just FYI.


----------



## Brest (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## JyH (Aug 18, 2011)

Brest said:


>


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.equestriadaily.com/2011/08/comic-rubiks-cube-ponies.html


----------



## qqwref (Aug 21, 2011)

Ha, those comics were awesome. Cool find.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 23, 2011)

Just ordered this today.


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 23, 2011)

Today I found a Rainbowdash on the light switch to my AP english language class. 20% cooler class.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 23, 2011)

With Zazzle, I'm going to make shirts that say random stuff like "BRONIES UNITE" and "Cool story bro."


----------



## RNewms27 (Aug 23, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> With Zazzle, I'm going to make shirts that say random stuff like "BRONIES UNITE" and "Cool story *brony*."


 
Fixed.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Aug 23, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Just ordered this today.


 Jelly
*
WANT*


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 24, 2011)

Systemdertoten said:


> See it before you hate it.


 AHHHHHHHHHHHHH SAYS NO LONGER AVAILABLE BECAUSE OF COPYRIGHT! ACK! WHAT SHOULD I DO?


----------



## RNewms27 (Aug 24, 2011)

DaveyCow said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHH SAYS NO LONGER AVAILABLE BECAUSE OF COPYRIGHT! ACK! WHAT SHOULD I DO?


 
Search "my little pony episodes" on google and theres a YouTube video that's unlisted that you find with the whole first season.


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 24, 2011)

RNewms27 said:


> Search "my little pony episodes" on google and theres a YouTube video that's unlisted that you find with the whole first season.



yay I saw the Pinky Pie bday episode! yay Mr. Turnip!


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 24, 2011)

Systemdertoten said:


> Any brony here visit pony sites? Equestria Daily? Flankbook? Canterlot Forums?



ok so I still don't know - what's a brony (im such a mlp noob!)


----------



## RNewms27 (Aug 24, 2011)

DaveyCow said:


> ok so I still don't know - what's a brony (im such a mlp noob!)


 
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Brony


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 26, 2011)

Is it sad that I have 500+ MB of pony related music in my library?


----------



## Systemdertoten (Aug 26, 2011)

Nope.mlp
I've got a GB of pony images, and 17 GB in pony videos.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 26, 2011)

Systemdertoten said:


> Nope.mlp
> I've got a GB of pony images, and 17 GB in pony videos.


 
I've got quite a bit more than that... -_-

Do you have any music?


----------



## Systemdertoten (Aug 26, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I've got quite a bit more than that... -_-
> 
> Do you have any music?


 
Yes; not too much; I've got about 300 MB. 

Thanks to ponies, I've only got 1 free GB on my computer. I'm desperate.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 26, 2011)

Delete some non-pony stuff


----------



## Systemdertoten (Aug 26, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Delete some non-pony stuff


 
What non-pony stuff?


----------



## ianography (Aug 26, 2011)

This is really sad. 'Yes' is the least voted option in the poll!


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 27, 2011)

ianography said:


> This is really sad. 'Yes' is the least voted option in the poll!


 
A lot of people probably voted before they watched it. I had voted "Brony?"


----------



## qqwref (Aug 27, 2011)

Systemdertoten said:


> What non-pony stuff?


Do you have a 20 GB hard drive?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks to Sethisto's latest compilation, I now have over 200 pony wallpapers set in a random cycle. Awesome.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Aug 27, 2011)

just watched the first episode was good im just scared that my parents r guna com in and see me waching my little pony lolz


----------



## ianography (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't need drugs to make me happy. Why? Because I have RAINBOW DASH AND FLUTTERSHY, BABY.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/FirefoxFreeze?feature=mhee
Look at the background. How much I love Fluttershy.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 28, 2011)

I threw out some love.

Skip to 8:52

[youtubehd]oG4vLxG3_FI&lc[/youtubehd]


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 28, 2011)

ChrisBird said:


> I threw out some love.
> 
> Skip to 8:52
> 
> [youtubehd]oG4vLxG3_FI&lc[/youtubehd]


 
Read the Cupcakes Fanfic. Look it up.
Welcome...


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 28, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Read the Cupcakes Fanfic. Look it up.
> Welcome...


 
Have you read Sweet Apple Massacre? It's worse.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 28, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Have you read Sweet Apple Massacre? It's worse.


 
Oh god. If it's worse...jesus.....damn.


----------



## musicninja17 (Aug 29, 2011)

I think the whole brony thing is stupid. Flame me.


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 29, 2011)

you're dumb and you shouldn't have the right to an opinion.


----------



## ianography (Aug 29, 2011)

musicninja17 said:


> I think the whole brony thing is stupid. Flame me.


 
zomg yur so stoopid an gay u dont liek my little pony


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 29, 2011)

musicninja17 said:


> I think the whole brony thing is stupid. Flame me.


 
Don't hate until you watch. If you have, then you are insane.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 29, 2011)

Actually, nevermind.

Because ponies. That is all.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 29, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Oh god. If it's worse...jesus.....damn.



If you dare go look it up... but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## emolover (Aug 29, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Don't hate until you watch. If you have, then you are insane.


 
Then I am insane!


----------



## JyH (Aug 29, 2011)

too many bronies now


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 29, 2011)

JyH said:


> too many bronies now


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 29, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> If you dare go look it up... but I wouldn't recommend it.


 
I read it. And stopped at just the point it gets violent...


----------



## JyH (Aug 29, 2011)

@JonnyWhoopes - I'm a brony, I've watched all the episodes. I just don't express it and make it my avatar because there's so many now.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 30, 2011)

JyH said:


> @JonnyWhoopes - I'm a brony, I've watched all the episodes. I just don't express it and make it my avatar because there's so many now.


 
Soooo... hipster then.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 30, 2011)

Fluttershy is my sister. We iz both shy, wuv animAls, rarely get agitated, quiet, and have really odd friends.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Sep 2, 2011)

*TL;DR warning.*

I had no idea what the brony phenomenon was up until today, when I found a link on Wired in which an artist is doing up some really awesome customized MLP resculpts and repaints.










I found a link to another Wired article about the Brony phenomenon and then I remembered this thread and the article explained a lot.

I dunno, conventional wisdom tells me that if a man in his 30s is buying pink toys marketed towards girls under 8, he is asking to be put on the sex offender registry, but then, what do I know...I host cube meets and the bulk of the people coming out to them aren't even old enough to shave yet.

I already realize that the bulk of half-hour animated shows that have been broadcast in the past 20 years have a huge amount of crossover appeal, especially since the bulk of the jokes are actually quite adult themed, despite being intended towards kids _Animaniacs_ had some really sophisticated humour in it, some of which would require a lot of really awkward explanations if the kids wanted to know why their parents were laughing harder than they were.

Sample scene:
Wakko steals a paperweight from Thaddeus Plotz's desk and swallows it.

Thaddeus: Give me back my paperweight!
Wakko: Sure, but you'll have to wait a while.
Yakko: (blows kiss towards audience) Gooooooood night everybody!

So, I decided to sample the first episode. Not grating, and it didn't make me want to claw my eyes out (very much unlike when I was 8 and was made to watch an 80's MLP cartoon during a classroom party, and then we were forced to write a thank you letter to the teacher who brought the video), but not really my cup of tea (and yes, I'm aware that it's supposed to get better with following episodes).

It did get the old cube brain churning, though. Anyone analyzing gender roles in society would have a field day with this show, as well as the whole Brony phenomenon. First of all, the setting takes place in a matriarchal society (ie: female dominated), where the male characters are either sidekicks (eg: Spike the dragon) or servants (eg: the horses that were driving the carriage). Not sure that's the type of world I'd like to live in.

I've been doing a bit of reading about what it means to grow up as a guy in today's society, as traditional gender roles have essentially been thrown into the blender. Women may crow endlessly about the glass ceiling (ie: the one that keeps their earning potential at 70% of their male counterparts), but we are seeing fewer men earn degrees in fields such as engineering, which is made up for with the increased number of female graduates. As well, we have other changes in society, like the extremely high rate of divorces, leading to fractured families and boys growing up without a male role model (ie: mom got sole custody, they only get to see dad on the weekends). So we have a nation of boys who are being raised by women who will raise their boys to be NOT like their fathers.

Hence, we see the tendency for boys to be raised with increasingly female values, as they have few positive male role models. Who here had a male teacher throughout their elementary school years? I know I didn't. Add this to the endless amount of pacification you see in the school system, such as zero tolerance policies for violence (ie: point a finger at someone and say "BANG" and get suspended for weapons offenses), and as a result, you have a generation of boys who don't get to do things like get dirty, learn to fight, and are forced to take ritalin so they can stay compliant. Hence, you have a generation of boys who are NOT growing up to be men, at least not in the traditional sense.

Without having sat through the rest of the 9 hour video, this is the only explanation I can really come up with. Is this kinda like that _Star Trek: The Next Generation_ episode where Wesley Crusher returns to the Enterprise and finds everybody addicted to a video game?

Note that this is NOT me passing judgment on anyone. I'm firing up the second episode as soon as I finish typing.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 2, 2011)

Toquinha1977 said:


> I dunno, conventional wisdom tells me that if a man in his 30s is buying pink toys marketed towards girls under 8, he is asking to be put on the sex offender registry, but then, what do I know...I host cube meets and the bulk of the people coming out to them aren't even old enough to shave yet.


I'd say that's a pretty traditionalistic/conservative view; also I don't think you understand what the sex offender registry is for.



Toquinha1977 said:


> I already realize that the bulk of half-hour animated shows that have been broadcast in the past 20 years have a huge amount of crossover appeal, especially since the bulk of the jokes are actually quite adult themed [...]Wakko: Sure, but you'll have to wait a while.


I wouldn't say that "crossover appeal" explains all (or even most) of what's going on. When I watch something like Animaniacs I get the feeling that it's specifically designed as a children's cartoon, but includes some things that will at least prevent any parents or older brothers who are watching along from being totally bored. But this show has a different feel entirely, of something that is designed to be well-put-together and entertaining, almost without trying to cater to a specific demographic.



Toquinha1977 said:


> 80's MLP cartoon


I'm sorry ;_;
It's interesting to point out, though, that that was what MLP has always been for most people - something blatantly intended to sell plastic toys to young girls, and with no additional thought put into it. Although this show keeps some of the basic concepts, it's so thoroughly unrelated in other ways that it might as well be considered a different cultural phenomenon altogether. I know someone who just calls it FiM (Friendship is Magic), because it doesn't really feel like the old MLP at all.



Toquinha1977 said:


> the glass ceiling (ie: the one that keeps their earning potential at 70% of their male counterparts)


I've heard that an earning gap doesn't actually exist anymore (at least in America!) and that the gender salary differences are due to men being statistically more competitive and ambitious and more willing to take risks.



Toquinha1977 said:


> you have a generation of boys who don't get to do things like get dirty, learn to fight, and are forced to take ritalin so they can stay compliant. Hence, you have a generation of boys who are NOT growing up to be men, at least not in the traditional sense.


I don't really get the feeling that this is actually happening (also: how many kids do you know who are "forced to take ritalin"?). Instead of seeing lots of boys who don't do traditional guy things because they've been brought up to avoid them, I instead see lots of boys who have been told not to do traditional guy things, but want to do them, and thus end up having very little respect and trust for authority. So then you get lots of people doing more drugs and risky behavior than they normally would. If the rules are preventing you from doing the stuff you want to do, who needs rules, anyway?


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Sep 2, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I'd say that's a pretty traditionalistic/conservative view; also I don't think you understand what the sex offender registry is for.



Maybe, maybe not. I would figure that it's designed to keep dangerous people off the streets, but it's a blunt instrument that can be misused or abused. Bitter ex-wife, wants sole custody of the kids? Coach the kids into fabricating stories of sexual abuse at the hands of their father. Got a neighbour you don't like very much? Hack into his WEP secured wireless network and download child pornography. Want to make sure that your 15-year old daughter is left alone by her 17-year old boyfriend? Like, forever? File statutory rape charges. 

Admittedly, these are isolated incidents, and perhaps a bit of an irrational fear, given the amount that it's hyped up by the media when it does happen. But that's also one of the unconscious reason why if I'm buying "childish" things, I don't go to the local toy store.



qqwref said:


> I wouldn't say that "crossover appeal" explains all (or even most) of what's going on. When I watch something like Animaniacs I get the feeling that it's specifically designed as a children's cartoon, but includes some things that will at least prevent any parents or older brothers who are watching along from being totally bored. But this show has a different feel entirely, of something that is designed to be well-put-together and entertaining, almost without trying to cater to a specific demographic.
> 
> I'm sorry ;_;
> It's interesting to point out, though, that that was what MLP has always been for most people - something blatantly intended to sell plastic toys to young girls, and with no additional thought put into it. Although this show keeps some of the basic concepts, it's so thoroughly unrelated in other ways that it might as well be considered a different cultural phenomenon altogether. I know someone who just calls it FiM (Friendship is Magic), because it doesn't really feel like the old MLP at all.



This seems to be the case with most 80s revivals, actually. For my formative years, it was all about _G.I. Joe_, _TransFormers_, and _Masters of the Universe_. On a whim, I decided to rewatch a few of them and in retrospect, the writing was absolute crap. Characterization was non-existent, dialogue was stilted, and the plots were continuously recycled. But really, nobody really cared back then...the kids didn't, because it was their toys come to life. The creators didn't, because they were being paid to make 30 minute toy commercials. I can actually sit through episodes of _TransFormers: Animated_ and not only _not_feel like my IQ points dropped, but appreciate the fan-service (ie: injokes) for the fans of the original. I watch old G1 episodes of _TransFormers_ and the only thought going through my head is, "I watched this stuff?"



qqwref said:


> I don't really get the feeling that this is actually happening (also: how many kids do you know who are "forced to take ritalin"?). Instead of seeing lots of boys who don't do traditional guy things because they've been brought up to avoid them, I instead see lots of boys who have been told not to do traditional guy things, but want to do them, and thus end up having very little respect and trust for authority. So then you get lots of people doing more drugs and risky behavior than they normally would. If the rules are preventing you from doing the stuff you want to do, who needs rules, anyway?



Not a lot, and it has been a large number of years since I was within that age bracket (hint: my screen name doesn't just refer to when _Star Wars: A New Hope_ came out), so I come from a different perspective, but what you say makes some sense, actually -- same thing could be said about the (North) American culture and attitudes towards drinking and alcohol, in which kids aren't exposed to it (unlike in Europe), and when they turn legal drinking age, they do all sorts of stupid stuff to make up for it.

There are times that I do get the feeling that there is a vested interest in keeping us in a perpetual state of adolescence by selling our childhoods back to us, making things like video games, toys, and cartoons more appealing for adults, which we gleefully consume with rabid abandon, and saying f--- it to the stuff that we're supposed to buy when we're "grown up". Heck, I'm as guilty as most...I dropped over $100 last month on _Magic: The Gathering_ products...that's not even counting my puzzle cubes. But it's doing a pretty good job of keeping me distracted and rioting in the streets to protest the real problems in the world. Global warming? Housing crisis? F___ it. I'm still trying to nail my first sub15 average.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 4, 2011)

If you haven't seen MLP: FiM's soundboard, go check it out. It is awesome.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 4, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> If you haven't seen MLP: FiM's soundboard, go check it out. It is awesome.


 
Effin' saved.


----------



## Owen (Sep 4, 2011)

Systemdertoten said:


> I've got a GB of pony images


 
Assuming about 500 KB per image, that would amount to about 2000 images.


----------



## ianography (Sep 4, 2011)

Owen said:


> Assuming about 500 KB per image, that would amount to about 2000 images.


 
Yes? What's wrong with that?


----------



## Owen (Sep 4, 2011)

ianography said:


> Yes? What's wrong with that?



Explain the practical purpose of 2000 pictures.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 4, 2011)

Owen said:


> Explain the practical purpose of 2000 pictures.


 
To later print, get blown up, and kiss.

As for me, THIS is now on my iPod.


----------



## Owen (Sep 4, 2011)

Theory: Bronies are impossible to argue with.


----------



## JyH (Sep 4, 2011)

Owen said:


> Theory: Bronies are impossible to argue with.


 
You tryin' to pick a fight here?


----------



## Owen (Sep 4, 2011)

JyH said:


> You tryin' to pick a fight here?


 
I was making a non-aggressive observation.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 4, 2011)

Owen said:


> Explain the practical purpose of 2000 pictures.


 
Does there have to be a practical purpose to do something? Not everything we do must have purpose in the way you seem to interpret purpose. Sometimes people can do things just for the sake of doing things.

Also, I use mine for wallpapers, screensavers, and reaction images.

P.S. Don't be a parasprite.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 6, 2011)

Just curious; how many people here have read through all of Past Sins? I'm currently a few chapters in and am really enjoying it (no spoilers please  just want to see who has read it or not).


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## qqwref (Sep 7, 2011)

Haha, awesome.

(C4U ships to Equestria?)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 8, 2011)

I asked Speedcubeshop and iCubemart, and they said that they do.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 8, 2011)

This thread makes me so happy.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Sep 8, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Just curious; how many people here have read through all of Past Sins? I'm currently a few chapters in and am really enjoying it (no spoilers please  just want to see who has read it or not).


 
I've read it. It's absolutely amazing.


----------



## RNewms27 (Sep 10, 2011)

"During a phone interview on NPR's comedy radio show 'Wait Wait... Don't Tell Me!' in June 2011, former President Bill Clinton successfully answered three multiple choice questions about Friendship Is Magic, leading at least one journalist to jokingly refer to him as a brony." Just wait until Obama starts rockin' a pinkie pie T-shirt.


----------



## zerkelas (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow, I didn't realize there were so many bronies here! I'm one myself. Fluttershy is my favorite.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 10, 2011)

At Nationals 2011, anyone wanna just gather and talk brony shtuff? Cause it's hard to distinguish who's a brony or not. Unless we get special bands to show we are bronies...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 10, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> At Nationals 2011, anyone wanna just gather and talk brony shtuff? Cause it's hard to distinguish who's a brony or not. *Unless we get special bands to show we are bronies...*


 
Nonono. Here's what we do: Make custom magics with pony inserts. Or clocks, I'm pretty sure you can make inserts for them as well.


----------



## JyH (Sep 10, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> At Nationals 2011, anyone wanna just gather and talk brony shtuff? Cause it's hard to distinguish who's a brony or not. Unless we get special bands to show we are bronies...


 
You don't have a shirt?


----------



## qqwref (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah, clocks is a good idea. You only need one paper although it's a little harder to actually get the thing apart. Anyone want to draw up some graphics? (I'm probably not going to Nationals btw.)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 10, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Yeah, clocks is a good idea. You only need one paper although it's a little harder to actually get the thing apart. Anyone want to draw up some graphics? (I'm probably not going to Nationals btw.)


 
I would be happy to, but I don't have a clock. I'll try to get one and make a custom insert.


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 10, 2011)

Watched episode one. Damn you fluttershy. And Nightmare Moon is ****ing awesome looking.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 10, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Yeah, clocks is a good idea. You only need one paper although it's a little harder to actually get the thing apart. Anyone want to draw up some graphics? (I'm probably not going to Nationals btw.)


 
Making good clock inserts took a herculean effort. Finding images that look good with 13 holes cut through them and positioning and cutting them properly is such a *****.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 10, 2011)

ChrisBird said:


> Watched episode one. Damn you fluttershy. And Nightmare Moon is ****ing awesome looking.


 
Everypony.
We have a recruit


----------



## JyH (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 12, 2011)

Just finished reading all of Past Sins. Today I read all the way from Chapter 4 all the way to the end (Chapter 21). Best 6 hours I've spent in a LONG time. It was amazing beyond words...


----------



## Aaronus23 (Sep 12, 2011)

I wasnt untill i read this thread... Currently on episode 14


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 12, 2011)

JyH said:


>


 
DERPY. That is not a muffin NOR is there a muffin inside of it!


----------



## DaveyCow (Sep 12, 2011)

so I just saw eps 1 of mlp - my second eps ever! and it's amazing... I feel so gay all of a sudden...


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 12, 2011)

Homosexuality has nothing to do directly with My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic. Associating bronies with gay people is like associating speedcubers with with politicians.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 12, 2011)

I feel gay (in the "happy" sense) when I watch MLP.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 12, 2011)

I feel giddy every time I talk about ponies to people. They all think I'm insane. I just feel happy.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 12, 2011)

Okay, I was having a discussion the other day. Which ponies do you think are the oldest, and which do you think are the youngest in the Mane 6?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 12, 2011)

Rarity, Applejack, Fluttershy, Pinkie Pie, Twilight, Dash. Oldest to youngest.

Also


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 12, 2011)

Oldest to youngest:

Rarity, Applejack, Twilight, Pinkie Pie, Fluttershy, and Rainbow Dash.

Seeing as Fluttershy/Rainbow Dash knew each other as kids they would be around the same age.


----------



## Bapao (Sep 12, 2011)

Which are the best episodes to watch in order to get proper access to this show? It's started airing on the old-school kids channel that my son and I like to watch. Was sincerely "shocked" to see it on telly, especially on that specific channel. I've only watched parts of two episodes up till now (what with getting breakfast for my son sorted and being preoccupied with other mandatory obligations. Single dad).


----------



## JyH (Sep 12, 2011)

Bapao said:


> Which are the best episodes to watch in order to get proper access to this show? It's started airing on the old-school kids channel that my son and I like to watch. Was sincerely "shocked" to see it on telly especially on that specific channel. I've only watched parts of two episodes up till now (what with getting breakfast for my son sorted and being preoccupied with other mandatory obligations. Single dad).


 
1-26. (Be aware that the episodes get better as they go on, and that 1-2 sort of a "prologue", and aren't as good as the other episodes.)


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 12, 2011)

Fluttershy can't be the younger than pinkie pie. She's a year older than Pinkie Pie is. I would agree that Applejack and Rarity are the oldest. Applejack and Rarity are close to the same age, Rainbow Dash and Fluttershy are close to the same age, and Pinkie pie and Twilight are close to the same age.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 13, 2011)

SEASON 2 PREMIERE


----------



## JyH (Sep 13, 2011)

Guess I'm waking up early on Saturday...


----------



## Ltsurge (Sep 13, 2011)

I guess there's nothing wrong with being a Brony, but seriously what is so good about it? 

EDIT 
Oh and I watched an episode... nothing special... what's the fuss?


----------



## JyH (Sep 13, 2011)

Ltsurge said:


> I guess there's nothing wrong with being a Brony, but seriously what is so good about it?


 
That's like saying "What's so good about being a cuber?".


----------



## Ltsurge (Sep 13, 2011)

JyH said:


> That's like saying "What's so good about being a cuber?".


 
Cos cubing's fun... learn to solve a rubiks cube fast... I see your point but... 
ah crap... fine you win...


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 13, 2011)

Ltsurge said:


> I guess there's nothing wrong with being a Brony, but seriously what is so good about it?
> 
> EDIT
> Oh and I watched an episode... nothing special... what's the fuss?


 
If it's not your thing, it's not your thing. There's nothing wrong with that. I'll still love and tolerate speedsolving members that even bash the show.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 13, 2011)

The MLP club at our school is now official! Before, we just had unofficial meetings. Now we get to be on the announcements


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 13, 2011)

Too bad my school can't have a MLP fan club. It's too small. That would end up consisting of 2 members.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 14, 2011)

I watched episode 1


----------



## JyH (Sep 14, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> I watched episode 1


 
You should hurry. Season 2 premiere on Saturday.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 14, 2011)

JyH said:


> You should hurry. Season 2 premiere on Saturday.



Hurry as in watch all 26 episodes?


----------



## JyH (Sep 15, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Hurry as in watch all 26 episodes?


 
:3


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 15, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Hurry as in watch all 26 episodes?


 
It would only take 9 or 10 hours. Have anything to do between now and Saturday?



somerandomkidmike said:


> Too bad my school can't have a MLP fan club. It's too small. That would end up consisting of 2 members.



Our club has 25 members


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 15, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Our club has 25 members


 
It's a little harder in a career college with only about 100 people in the entire school. That's 100 in the 3 different programs run out of this school.


----------



## JyH (Sep 17, 2011)

OMG, just finished watching! Awesome episode!



Spoiler



CHOCOLATE RAIN!


----------



## Systemdertoten (Sep 17, 2011)

Holy schickerdoodles; Season two is going to be SO AWESOME!


----------



## RNewms27 (Sep 17, 2011)

Everypony better watch it.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 17, 2011)

JyH said:


> OMG, just finished watching! Awesome episode!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
****, I forgot. Oh well, I guess I'll just have to watch it when the video is released.


----------



## zerkelas (Sep 17, 2011)

Just finished the first episode of season 2! I missed it this morning but finally found it online. It was awesome! Cant wait for the rest of season 2!


----------



## canadiancuber (Sep 17, 2011)

season 2 today. my day just became 20% cooler.


----------



## ianography (Sep 17, 2011)

What? I have to wait until NEXT WEEK to find out what happens?! THIS IS UNNECESSARY! I'M GOING TO LOVE AND TOLERATE THE CRAP OUT OF LAUREN FAUST UNTIL SHE RELEASES IT


----------



## Rook (Sep 17, 2011)

In case you're having trouble finding it:






This episode scared me.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 17, 2011)

ianography said:


> What? I have to wait until NEXT WEEK to find out what happens?! THIS IS UNNECESSARY! I'M GOING TO LOVE AND TOLERATE THE CRAP OUT OF LAUREN FAUST UNTIL SHE RELEASES IT


 
You know she left the show, right?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 17, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> You know she left the show, right?


 
Well, not exactly. I believe she's still involved. She's no longer the executive producer though. At least that's what I heard. <.<
I could be wrong.


----------



## ianography (Sep 17, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> You know she left the show, right?


 
Oh.

Stupid Ian awaaaayy!


----------



## qqwref (Sep 18, 2011)

Amazing and epic episode... and now I can't wait for more


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 18, 2011)

For a minute I thought Discord was just going to be another lame villain, but he turned out to be pretty evil by corrupting everyone else. Great episode but I don't wanna wait until next week D:


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 18, 2011)

I like the slightly new animation/cinematic style of some of the scenes, like in Princess Trollestia's palace.
The episode shows a bit more drama/emotion than many, if not all, of Season 1 episodes.
Derpy Hooves/Ditzy Doo made an appearance! YEAH
I was hoping there would be something different with the opening. NOT THE SONG, THAT STAYS.
When Pinkie Pie turned into Crabby Pie, I was surprised her hair didn't deflate.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 18, 2011)

Spoiler






~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I like the slightly new animation/cinematic style of some of the scenes, like in Princess Trollestia's palace.
> The episode shows a bit more drama/emotion than many, if not all, of Season 1 episodes.
> Derpy Hooves/Ditzy Doo made an appearance! YEAH
> I was hoping there would be something different with the opening. NOT THE SONG, THAT STAYS.
> When Pinkie Pie turned into Crabby Pie, I was surprised her hair didn't deflate.






AHHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!! SPOILERS!

:EDIT:


somerandomkidmike said:


> Well, not exactly. I believe she's still involved. She's no longer the executive producer though. At least that's what I heard. <.<
> I could be wrong.


 
If you read this it seems that she has left entirely. I thought that she was staying as well, until I listened to other interviews previously.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 18, 2011)

So, I spent the day at an apple orchard. People kept giving me funny looks. I think it may have had something to do with the fact I kept kicking trees.


----------



## zerkelas (Sep 19, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> So, I spent the day at an apple orchard. People kept giving me funny looks.* I think it may have had something to do with the fact I kept kicking trees.*


 
I find nothing wrong with what you were doing.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 19, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> So, I spent the day at an apple orchard. People kept giving me funny looks. I think it may have had something to do with the fact I kept kicking trees.



Eeyup.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 19, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> For a minute I thought Discord was just going to be another lame villain, but he turned out to be pretty evil by corrupting everyone else. Great episode but I don't wanna wait until next week D:



I don't like waiting, but it makes it that much more enjoyable when I finally see the new episodes.


----------



## Thompson (Sep 19, 2011)

i like mine


----------



## JyH (Sep 23, 2011)

future birfday present


----------



## RNewms27 (Sep 23, 2011)

JyH said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Either they have the name wrong or the color wrong....

EDIT: Nevermind saw the title :fp


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 24, 2011)

OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD
I JUST SAW EPISODE 2 TODAY. IT WAS SO AWESOME. I ACTUALLY TORRENTING THAT STUFF. AAAAHHHHHHHH


----------



## JyH (Sep 24, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD
> I JUST SAW EPISODE 2 TODAY. IT WAS SO AWESOME. I ACTUALLY TORRENTING THAT STUFF. AAAAHHHHHHHH


 
It's funny because you didn't need to torrent it. If you were a true brony, you would've gone to Equestria Daily or would've just gotten up early to watch it air. 

Also, this thread title should be changed to "Pony Discussion Thread", or something along those lines.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 24, 2011)

JyH said:


> It's funny because you didn't need to torrent it. If you were a true brony, you would've gone to Equestria Daily or would've just gotten up early to watch it air.
> 
> Also, this thread title should be changed to "Pony Discussion Thread", or something along those lines.


 I DID get up early to watch it. However, I don't have cable or even Hub. Unless Qubo or PBS Kids wants to air it!
I went to Youtube to watch an SD version of it.
>Dude, I wanna watch this in HD!!
>Found an HD version on Youtube and watched it, but it's raw, as in commericlas included
>TAKING EPISODE 2 WHERE EVER I GO


----------



## Bapao (Sep 24, 2011)

So this is airing on my kids fav channel atm and I finally got around to watching an entire episode today 

It had me smiling I must admit. It's the episode with the lesbian griffin? The scene where two-tone-pink-pony passionately head-butts the ground to get her joke-shop attire back on was inspirational. I actually laughed out loud because it was so unexpected. Funny sh*t! :tu


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 25, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I DID get up early to watch it. However, I don't have cable or even Hub. Unless Qubo or PBS Kids wants to air it!
> I went to Youtube to watch an SD version of it.
> >Dude, I wanna watch this in HD!!
> >Found an HD version on Youtube and watched it, but it's raw, as in commericlas included
> >TAKING EPISODE 2 WHERE EVER I GO


 
As Jyh sort-of said, go to Equestria Daily. They have links to downloads in HD and Youtube videos in HD a few hours after the episode airs (not to mention amazing art/fanfics/etc).


----------



## Sillas (Sep 25, 2011)

That video is so funny XD
I remember when I see this thread
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qQzNKFxiro&feature=related


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 25, 2011)

I couldn't care less for this show, but it looks to me that the Rainbow pony is a good subject for hentai fanworks.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 25, 2011)

Sa967St said:


>


 BOUT TIME


iEnjoyCubing said:


> As Jyh sort-of said, go to Equestria Daily. They have links to downloads in HD and Youtube videos in HD a few hours after the episode airs (not to mention amazing art/fanfics/etc).


 :fp
EquestriaDaily
>Where did you think I torrented it...When I woke up this morning around 9 Am PST, the only sources were a poor quality but full episode and an HD raw version (which means commercials are involved). It watched the HD one, and thanks to a top rated comment that stated time marks to skip commercials, it went well. But I wanted to carry episode 2 around with me as well...


----------



## Rook (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll never see Fluttershy in the same way again...


----------



## MalusDB (Sep 25, 2011)

I can't believe there are so many people with peterpan syndrome on this forum.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 25, 2011)

What I see on my screen daily:






<3 Desktop ponies


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 26, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> [image]
> 
> I love ruining people's dreams.


 
I hate to say this in a thread full of love and friendship, but f*** you.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 26, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> [image]
> 
> I love ruining people's dreams.



Didn't even come close.


----------



## hoopee (Sep 27, 2011)

You guys are damn weird...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 29, 2011)

hoopee said:


> You guys are damn weird...


 
Good. That must mean we're not "normal" and a boring old fart like you.
I'd rather be weird than be normal.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 30, 2011)

Luna episode is confirmed for October 22! She finally gets to have more lines.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 1, 2011)

BRONIES
This. Is. Twenty. EFFING. PERCENT. MORE OSSIMM!!!


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes, as of yesterday. Can I change my vote in the poll?

I watched episodes 1-8 today.


----------



## Owen (Oct 1, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Good. That must mean we're not "normal" and a boring old fart like you.
> I'd rather be weird than be normal.



Heh. You think you're weird.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 1, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> BRONIES
> This. Is. Twenty. EFFING. PERCENT. MORE OSSIMM!!!


 
Heh, just discovered that now huh? I can't listen to the original since I found a while back.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 1, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> BRONIES
> This. Is. Twenty. EFFING. PERCENT. MORE OSSIMM!!!
> 
> [video]


If that's 20 percent better, I wonder how much this is:


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 1, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> If that's 20 percent better, I wonder how much this is:


 
I lol'd so hard at this.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 2, 2011)

My minecraft skin is now this.


----------



## zerkelas (Oct 2, 2011)

Welcome to the herd, ben! Nice minecraft skin 
Im guessing fluttershy is your favorite pony? good choice.


----------



## ianography (Oct 2, 2011)

zerkelas said:


> Welcome to the herd, ben! Nice minecraft skin
> Im guessing fluttershy is your favorite pony? good choice.


 
It should only be natural that either Fluttershy or Rainbow Dash is one's favorite pony, closely followed by the other.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 2, 2011)

ianography said:


> It should only be natural that either Fluttershy or Rainbow Dash is one's favorite pony, closely followed by the other.


No love for Pinkie Pie? ):


----------



## ianography (Oct 2, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> No love for Pinkie Pie? ):


 
Ian deserves a :fp Sorry, Pinkie Pie. You're just as great.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 2, 2011)

ianography said:


> It should only be natural that either Fluttershy or Rainbow Dash is one's favorite pony, closely followed by the other.


 
Fluttershy > Pinkie Pie > Twilight > Dash > Rarity > Applejack

Lol.


----------



## ianography (Oct 2, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Fluttershy > Pinkie Pie > *Twilight* > Dash > Rarity > Applejack
> 
> Lol.



Twilight? What? That... I'm... What?


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 2, 2011)

Pinkie Pie > Fluttershy > Applejack > Twilight Sparkle > Rarity > Rainbow Dash


----------



## ianography (Oct 2, 2011)

Rainbow Dash > Fluttershy > Pinkie Pie > Applejack > Rarity > Twilight Sparkle

I really don't like Twilight.


----------



## RNewms27 (Oct 2, 2011)

I feel that applejack is just there to make everypony else look better.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 2, 2011)

Fluttershy > Pinkie Pie > Rainbow Dash > Rarity > Twilight > Applejack


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 2, 2011)

EVERYONE

Y U NO LIKE TWILIGHT SPARKLE


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 2, 2011)

Rainbow Dash > Fluttershy > Twilight Sparkle > Pinkie Pie > Rarity > Applejack



JonnyWhoopes said:


> EVERYONE
> 
> Y U NO LIKE TWILIGHT SPARKLE



i leik all the mane ponies. But some are just better than others.


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 2, 2011)

pinkie pie > all

i am the finale authority so dont bother arguing


----------



## qqwref (Oct 2, 2011)

I can't rank them because that would mean putting somepony below somepony else ;_;


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 2, 2011)

Owen said:


> Heh. You think you're weird.


 Last time I checked. I'm beyond normal. 


Sa967St said:


> No love for Pinkie Pie? ):


 Cupcakes...
But for serious, the happy alternative ending to Rocket to Insanity gave her points from me. So now...
Fluttershy>Dashie+Pinkie>Rarity>Twilight>AppleJack


JonnyWhoopes said:


> EVERYONE
> 
> Y U NO LIKE TWILIGHT SPARKLE


 
For effing sake.


----------



## musicninja17 (Oct 2, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Don't hate until you watch. If you have, then you are insane.


 
Guess i'm absolutely crazy then. I didn't hear enough flaming anyway.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## ianography (Oct 8, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


>


 
That. Is. AWESOME. This shall forever live in infamy.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 8, 2011)

http://iambrony.com/gif


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 8, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> http://iambrony.com/gif



Saved. awesomesauce.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Oct 13, 2011)

uuuhhhhh


----------



## qqwref (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't know whether to be horrified or highly entertained. I think I'm kind of... both.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Oct 13, 2011)

Finally we'll getting the next episode on saturday. I can't wait.


----------



## kprox1994 (Oct 13, 2011)

n00bcub3r said:


> uuuhhhhh
> YouTube Video


 I saw that one Equestria Daily yesterday, I thought it was hilarious in a disturbing way.


d4m4s74 said:


> Finally we'll getting the next episode on saturday. I can't wait.


 The past 2 Saturdays I keep thinking, "Yay! A new episode" but then I'm like "Ugh, not this week".


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 15, 2011)

Contains "bad word". But me made it.


Spoiler


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 15, 2011)

That episode was amazing... I do not have words.



Spoiler



SUPER CRAZY PSYCHO TWILIGHT IS BEST PONY


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 15, 2011)

DERPY IN THE INTRO IN THE MUFFIN TRAIN.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 15, 2011)

kung-fu Fluttershy...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 15, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> kung-fu Fluttershy...


 
Nub
Let's go 1080p.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 23, 2011)

OH MAI GOD new episode was AMAZING! Go watch NAO!


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 23, 2011)

Pinkie's costume <3


----------



## Owen (Oct 23, 2011)

I watched it. I don't get it. 

Television is never a good thing.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Oct 23, 2011)

I'd say Nyan cat just got about 20% cooler


----------



## d4m4s74 (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm not a genius, I'm a chicken!


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 23, 2011)

n00bcub3r said:


> uuuhhhhh


 
I don't think I've ever been more terrified in my life.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 23, 2011)

The episode posted on the previous page was actually amazing. I really liked how the plot comes together. And "oh you're such a drama queen" made me laugh haha...
I'm beginning to like it actually to my own surprise.


----------



## 24653483361 (Oct 23, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> I'm not a genius, I'm a chicken!


 
"I'm dressed as a dragon!"

I really enjoyed this last episode a lot.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 24, 2011)

Check out Ponify

You'll never have to see words like everybody again.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 24, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Check out Ponify
> 
> You'll never have to see words like everybody again.


PONIES EVERYWHERE <3


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 24, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Check out Ponify
> 
> You'll never have to see words like everybody again.



I was just about to come to the thread to post this D:

But still, very awesome. Especially on Facebook; "3 ponies" like this xD


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 25, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> I was just about to come to the thread to post this D:
> 
> But still, very awesome. Especially on Facebook; "3 ponies" like this xD



Sorry brony, but I try hard to be the most "in the know" brony on the forums.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 25, 2011)

Maybe YOU should be the one with the Twilight Sparkle avi then


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 25, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Maybe YOU should be the one with the Twilight Sparkle avi then


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 25, 2011)

We need to have a cubing brony meetup sometime :3

Anyone want to meet in Appleloosa this weekend?


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 26, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Check out Ponify


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 26, 2011)

Flankbook shut down. ='(


----------



## asportking (Oct 26, 2011)

I originally voted no to this poll, but as of yesterday, I think I've changed my mind...


----------



## n00bcub3r (Oct 28, 2011)

where does I'm gonna love and tolerate the $h!t out of you come from? and and and



 i wanna watch the whole thing, but i don't have time :'(


----------



## JyH (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 7, 2011)

How about that new episode? Pretty good if you ask me. It seems to have developed Rarity's character quite a bit.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 7, 2011)

No Fluttershy in here.
;_;


----------



## Cuberty (Nov 8, 2011)

Bronies, UNITEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 10, 2011)

One of our robotics team member suggested to name our robot "Rainbow Dash" today...thankfully, we've already settled that the bot is a dude.

DAMN YOU GUYS.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 13, 2011)

Saw the new episode today. It was pretty funny the whole time. 
Luckily I'm not a blank flank.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 19, 2011)

Awesome new episode is awesome.

#RDSwag


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 19, 2011)

I just knew the turtle *fluttershy chimes "tortoise", sorry tortoise was going to be the pet


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 20, 2011)

I thought the squirrel was cool.


----------



## asportking (Nov 21, 2011)

Any suggestions on how to "un-bronyfy" somebody? Now my brother's a brony, and it's REALLY annoying (like how watching Justin Beiber "speed"solve a cube makes you want to punch him). He can turn something totally amazing and make it really stupid.


----------



## RNewms27 (Nov 21, 2011)

asportking said:


> Any suggestions on how to "un-bronyfy" somebody? Now my brother's a brony, and it's REALLY annoying (like how watching Justin Beiber "speed"solve a cube makes you want to punch him). He can turn something totally amazing and make it really stupid.


 
Make fun of it.


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 21, 2011)

asportking said:


> Any suggestions on how to "un-bronyfy" somebody? Now my brother's a brony, and it's REALLY annoying (like how watching Justin Beiber "speed"solve a cube makes you want to punch him). He can turn something totally amazing and make it really stupid.


 
Beat him to death. I'm sure he wouldn't be like that if you had administered some fatal beatings before...


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 22, 2011)

asportking said:


> Any suggestions on how to "un-bronyfy" somebody? Now my brother's a brony, and it's REALLY annoying (like how watching Justin Beiber "speed"solve a cube makes you want to punch him). He can turn something totally amazing and make it really stupid.


 
Love and tolerate brony... love and tolerate.


----------



## asportking (Nov 22, 2011)

RNewms27 said:


> Make fun of it.


Tried it, that only encourages him.



Achifaifa said:


> Beat him to death. I'm sure he wouldn't be like that if you had administered some fatal beatings before...


That might be frowned upon by my parents... 



JonnyWhoopes said:


> Love and tolerate brony... love and tolerate.


I'm afraid that's not possible. If you knew him, you'd understand.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 22, 2011)

http://www.sporcle.com/games/BartonFink/my-little-pony-friendship-is-magic-characters-pic
gogogogogo


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 22, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> http://www.sporcle.com/games/BartonFink/my-little-pony-friendship-is-magic-characters-pic
> gogogogogo


 
NOOOOOOOO MY COMPUTER BREAKS THE PHOTO </melodrama>


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 22, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> NOOOOOOOO MY COMPUTER BREAKS THE PHOTO </melodrama>


Here you go:


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 23, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> http://www.sporcle.com/games/BartonFink/my-little-pony-friendship-is-magic-characters-pic
> gogogogogo



Meh. 56/72. Not bad.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 25, 2011)

If anybody has every played Story of the Blanks, somebody made a comic out of it. Very great!

http://template93.deviantart.com/gallery/33126906


----------



## n00bcub3r (Dec 2, 2011)

http://sylrepony.deviantart.com/#/d4h2ynq  sooo addicting


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 2, 2011)

n00bcub3r said:


> http://sylrepony.deviantart.com/#/d4h2ynq  sooo addicting


 
The music on that is pretty good.

I have a poster of Rarity with her mane down in my room.


----------



## JyH (Dec 3, 2011)

n00bcub3r said:


> http://sylrepony.deviantart.com/#/d4h2ynq  sooo addicting


 
47


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 3, 2011)

Highest was 32. 
Personally, I would have welcomed more PInkies than blast them off ;_;


----------



## JyH (Dec 3, 2011)

72


----------



## asportking (Dec 10, 2011)

Finished reading Cupcakes and Sweet Apple Massacre. That was just...disturbing...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2011)

asportking said:


> Finished reading Cupcakes and Sweet Apple Massacre. That was just...disturbing...


 
Really? I ask my mom to read it to me at night as my bed time story.


On the other hand, the new episode was amazing!


----------



## asportking (Jan 5, 2012)

Has anyone read My Little Dashie? I read it last night, and I think it was the first time I cried because of reading something.


----------



## zerkelas (Jan 7, 2012)

asportking said:


> Has anyone read My Little Dashie? I read it last night, and I think it was the first time I cried because of reading something.


 
Yeah, I read it. Quite a sad story. I cried when I read it as well; I think that it is almost guaranteed that anyone who is a fan of MLP will cry when reading it.

anyway, anyone else seen today's episode? It was pretty good, especially the last part.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 8, 2012)

I have not read My Little Dashie or Sweet Apple Massacre yet. I also haven't seen the new episode. Man, I hate finals sometimes. XD


----------



## asportking (Jan 8, 2012)

somerandomkidmike said:


> I have not read My Little Dashie or Sweet Apple Massacre yet. I also haven't seen the new episode. Man, I hate finals sometimes. XD


Read My Little Dashie, but if you haven't read Sweet Apple Masacre, I'd recommend you save yourself the trauma and stay away from it


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 8, 2012)

asportking said:


> Read My Little Dashie, but if you haven't read Sweet Apple Masacre, *I'd recommend you save yourself the trauma and stay away from it*



Well now I'm interested!


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 8, 2012)

zerkelas said:


> anyway, anyone else seen today's episode? It was pretty good, especially the last part.


Yeah, I didn't see that ending coming at all. 

I lol'd when Scootaloo said to Apple Bloom "what are you, a dictionary?". I guess now both Sweetie Belle and Apple Bloom are dictionaries!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 21, 2012)

A small, but SO EPIC SPOILER!



Spoiler



OH. MY. GOD. Derpy is CANON. On top of all of that, she SPOKE. /)^3^(\


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 21, 2012)

I think this was my favourite episode of this season. Even though last week's episode focused on Pinkie, I liked her more in this week's.

Did anyone else get the reference from 'I Love Lucy'?


Spoiler


----------



## asportking (Jan 23, 2012)

My ears can't handle this level of awesomeness.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 24, 2012)

Damn, I was so sure this meme had died D:<


----------



## zerkelas (Jan 24, 2012)

asportking said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow. Just, wow. Great song.

Also, finally saw the last episode. It was great.


Spoiler



With Derpy being canon as well as talking, Pinkie being used as a weapon as well as raging at AJ when she breaks the promise and RARITYCATCHME, RD and Big Mac crying, and I Love Lucy references, it is safe to say that it was an amazing episode.


----------



## asportking (Jan 24, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Damn, I was so sure this meme had died D:<


How could you, with so many pony avatars here? We shall never die.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 24, 2012)

I watched the latest episode twice because I was that bored.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 24, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Damn, I was so sure this meme had died D:<


 
Fandom != meme


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Feb 25, 2012)

This is a pretty big bump. I'm sure that there are speedsolving members here that know about Derpy Hooves' recent role in the show. However, the character of Derpy is being changed. On the MLP DVD, she won't be named derpy and her voice is going to be changed too. If you want to keep the old Derpy in the show, you can go to http://www.savederpy.com . 

For those of you that don't know what I'm talking about, here is the original Derpy:





This is the new "Ditzy":


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 25, 2012)

The original voice was actually a mistake on the voice actor's part. It was misunderstood that Dərpy's character was male. So the voice-change is a legitimate fix. However, the removal of the eyes and the name kinda bother me.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Feb 25, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> The original voice was actually a mistake on the voice actor's part. It was misunderstood that Dərpy's character was male. So the voice-change is a legitimate fix. However, the removal of the eyes and the name kinda bother me.


 
Yes, that's the part that bothers me too. However, there were apparently people that got offended that Derpy was "mentally handicapped". First of all, I don't think the way Derpy was depicted could be considered mentally handicapped. She was an absent-minded klutz, and that's all. 

Secondly, I'd like to say, even if she was mentally handicapped, there shouldn't be a problem with that. There is a youtube comment that can pretty much sum up the views of many: "as a disabled person im more offended that they thought portraying a disabled pony on tv is offensive." Disabled people do not need to be separated from other people. That in itself, can be offensive.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 25, 2012)

Keep in mind that this is supposed to be a kids' show. Even though Derpy's role wasn't supposed to be offensive, the writers may have gone a bit too far with her part in that scene. Since they used her to add humour in the scene, it's understandable why people could find it offensive.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 25, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Keep in mind that this is supposed to be a kids' show. Even though Derpy's role wasn't supposed to be offensive, the writers may have gone a bit too far with her part in that scene. Since they used her to add humour in the scene, it's understandable why people could find it offensive.


 
While true, I feel that maybe they should have just left her out altogether then. It's the post-edit that gets to me.


----------



## RNewms27 (Feb 27, 2012)

http://www.flashninjaclan.com/zzz6202_Super_Filly_Adventure.php
Jade the pony goes on an adventure to find her cutie mark! Can you help her discover her talent?


----------



## asportking (Feb 27, 2012)

Found this a while back. Apparently My Little Pony is a satanic show and all bronies are going to Hell...


----------



## RNewms27 (Feb 27, 2012)

asportking said:


> Found this a while back. Apparently My Little Pony is a satanic show and all bronies are going to Hell...


 
And, as for all cultists, they go off from the show to use people in costumes hugging to signify that the show is pro-homosexuality.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Feb 27, 2012)

Derpy's apology^^


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 13, 2012)

Just a little FYI: McDonald's are now selling MLP:FiM toys. Limited time only. The store I work for only has Rarity and Pinkie Pie ='(.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 14, 2012)

So I finally decided to watch the first couple episodes to see what all the bother was about, and I liked it.

I feel terrible about liking it.


----------



## Brest (Mar 14, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> So I finally decided to watch the first couple episodes to see what all the bother was about, and I liked it.
> 
> I feel terrible about liking it.


 
Specs the Brony, needs to update avatar.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh god, Cupcakes and Sweet Apple Massacre have just scarred my mind beyond comprehension. Can anyone suggest some good ponyfics?
Also, I've gotta get a good pony avatar now, maybe future Twilight?


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 14, 2012)

Hmm, Specs seems like he's a Fluttershy kind of guy.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 14, 2012)

Brest said:


> Specs the Brony, needs to update avatar.


 
I do not simply jump on avatar bandwagons.

That's not how I roll.

EDIT:



Sa967St said:


> Hmm, Specs seems like he's a Fluttershy kind of guy.


 
Why?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Mar 14, 2012)

JohnLaurain said:


> Oh god, Cupcakes and Sweet Apple Massacre have just scarred my mind beyond comprehension. Can anyone suggest some good ponyfics?
> Also, I've gotta get a good pony avatar now, maybe future Twilight?


 
I just read My Little Dashie. It's long, and kind of sad. It has numerous grammatical errors. Nonetheless, it was pretty good.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 14, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> I do not simply jump on avatar bandwagons.
> 
> That's not how I roll.


 
lol homestuck


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 14, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> lol homestuck


 
I think there should be a prize of some sort for being the first person on Speedsolving to mention Homestuck by name.

If we weren't just random internet guys to each other I'd give you a cookie.

For the record, Homestuck is awesome.

*engages flame shield*


----------



## qqwref (Mar 14, 2012)

Homestuck IS awesome... although I stopped reading it when there was a long hiatus a few months back, and haven't restarted yet. I definitely wouldn't call it an avatar bandwagon though, at least not on THIS forum...


----------



## asportking (Mar 14, 2012)

somerandomkidmike said:


> I just read My Little Dashie. It's long, and kind of sad. It has numerous grammatical errors. Nonetheless, it was pretty good.


Yeah, I'd suggest My Little Dashie, although "kind of sad" doesn't quite do it justice. I cried for the entire last half of the fanfic.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 14, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Homestuck IS awesome... although I stopped reading it when there was a long hiatus a few months back, and haven't restarted yet. I definitely wouldn't call it an avatar bandwagon though, at least not on THIS forum...


 
Referring to the end of Act 5 hiatus where he spent 2 months working on the Cascade flash, I presume.

Act 6 is complete mind**** anyway.

Hmmm, which pony should I use as my avatar, if I decide to do that?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 14, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> Hmmm, which pony should I use as my avatar, if I decide to do that?


 
Trollestia.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 14, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, Specs seems like he's a Fluttershy kind of guy.
> ...



Fluttershy people tend to be the people you least expect to be Fluttershy people.




Specs112 said:


> Hmmm, which pony should I use as my avatar, if I decide to do that?


The most popular ones are Twi, Pinkie, Dashie and Fluttershy. I don't know if your avatar would suit any of those. You could have one that's not in the main six, like Scootaloo maybe? (idk)


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 14, 2012)

I now have in my pony collection: Pinkie Pie, Rarity, and Applejack (eww). I'll probably be getting some random background character next, since we have that shipment in already. I really hope we get all of the mane six in before the promotion period is up.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 14, 2012)

This is the part where I take forever to decide on a new avatar.

<==


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 14, 2012)

Rainbowdash is hot.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Mar 14, 2012)

^ True Fact


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 14, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Rainbowdash is hot.



I like your avatar.

ror


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 14, 2012)

asportking said:


> Found this a while back. Apparently My Little Pony is a satanic show and all bronies are going to Hell...


 
parody


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 14, 2012)

Specs, I somehow knew you would either choose Princess Trollestia or DJ P0N-3.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 14, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Specs, I somehow knew you would either choose Princess Trollestia or DJ P0N-3.


 
Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## aaronb (Mar 15, 2012)

Watched a few episodes yesterday, and a few today. Not going to lie, it was pretty good.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome to the herd ^


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Mar 15, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Watched a few episodes yesterday, and a few today. Not going to lie, it was pretty good.


 
Welcome to the herd. I don't expect you to like it as much as many people do, but I thought I'd welcome you anyway.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 17, 2012)

I just struck a deal with my manager at McDonald's. I get a full set of all the ponies after the promotion is over for free. jelly?


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 17, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I just struck a deal with my manager at McDonald's. I get a full set of all the ponies after the promotion is over for free. jelly?



yes.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 17, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I just struck a deal with my manager at McDonald's. I get a full set of all the ponies after the promotion is over for free. jelly?


 
This is the first and only time that I will ever envy someone because of their fast-food job.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Mar 19, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I just struck a deal with my manager at McDonald's. I get a full set of all the ponies after the promotion is over for free. jelly?


 Yes, I am very jelly.
On a side note, my avatar clearly shows my pro (not) GIMPing


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Mar 19, 2012)

Does anybody have any brony musicians they like? I can post about bronies from different genres of music, if people want.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 19, 2012)

somerandomkidmike said:


> Does anybody have any brony musicians they like? I can post about bronies from different genres of music, if people want.


 
Post ALL the music.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Mar 19, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> Post ALL the music.


 
Well, there are a lot more brony musicians out there than you'd think. I don't know if I can post all of them. 

I suppose it depends on the kind of music you're looking for. Remixes? Original songs? Dubstep, or rock? I can't seem to find brony country music though!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 19, 2012)

somerandomkidmike said:


> I can't seem to find brony country music though!


 
Not country, but probably the closest you'll find.


Spoiler










Aaaand remix.


Spoiler










::EDIT:: I just listened to "The Wings You Earned" again. Now I'm all sad and depressed. ='(



Specs112 said:


> Post ALL the music.


 
You better have more than a few lifetimes, even if you only want to hear the good stuff. Seriously. So. Much. Pony. Music.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 19, 2012)

somerandomkidmike said:


> Well, there are a lot more brony musicians out there than you'd think. I don't know if I can post all of them.


 
I have learned to never underestimate how much of something exists. This IS the internet, after all.



JonnyWhoopes said:


> You better have more than a few lifetimes even if you only want to hear the good stuff. Seriously. So. Much. Pony. Music.



Challenge accepted.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 19, 2012)

Not sure if this has been posted here yet or not. If it hasn't, it should have been. Warning, mature language. (Note, this was well before season 2 existed)


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Mar 19, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> Challenge accepted.


 
Do you want a few artists to start out with? If so, what type of music first?


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 19, 2012)

somerandomkidmike said:


> Do you want a few artists to start out with? If so, what type of music first?


 
1. Yes. 2. Surprise me.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 19, 2012)

Some of my favorites.

"Rainbow Factory" by WoodenToaster


Spoiler











"Luna's Anthem (Celestial Dubstep Remix)" by PinkieGuy remixing Michael Arellano


Spoiler











"SLENDERMANE" by Foozogz


Spoiler











"Scratch vs. Octavia" by General Mumble


Spoiler











"Luna (Insomnia Mode)" by RobotPony remixing EurobeatPony


Spoiler











"Proud to Be a Brony" by BlackGryph0n


Spoiler











And these are only a small sampling of my favorites. I was looking through my library and was getting overwhelmed myself, let alone trying to share them all.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 19, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
One-sentence reactions, because I'm too lazy to type much:

1. I couldn't stand this for some reason.

2. *seal of approval*

3. OHGODWHAT

4. Pretty good.

5. Actually listened to this one earlier today... of all the remixes of that song, that was my least favorite.

6. Better than expected.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm too lazy to find the links, but you can look these up. 

Clouds- Omnipony
Discord- Eurobeat Brony
Spark of Magic- Thorinair
Lil pup- Pinkie Guy (hard to find)
Rap Battles of Equestria: Twilight sparkle vs The Great and Powerful Trixie (explicit language)- Mic the Microphone
Rainbow Blues- Mysterious Bronie

You could also look up the Acoustic Brony, the Brony Beatles, and Pony Piano.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 19, 2012)

so today is winter wrap up day.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 19, 2012)

And there was much rejoicing.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 19, 2012)

I just added Cheerilee and Dashie to my collection. I now own Lily Blossom, Cheerilee, Applejack, Rarity, Rainbow Dash, and Pinkie Pie. Still looking for Shy and Twi. I want a Twilight so badly 0_0.


----------



## aaronb (Mar 19, 2012)

On the topic of music, what are some of the most famous / well known bands who've made songs about MLP, who are not known because of their MLP songs? Just curious.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Mar 20, 2012)

aaronb said:


> On the topic of music, what are some of the most famous / well known bands who've made songs about MLP, who not known because of their MLP songs? Just curious.


 
I believe Alex S. is known because of his nyan cat dubstep... He's pretty well known.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 20, 2012)

somerandomkidmike said:


> I believe Alex S. is known because of his nyan cat dubstep... He's pretty well known.


 
He will literally dubstep anything. And you cannot hope to beat him in a remix-off because he is simply the best there is.


----------



## insane569 (Mar 20, 2012)

Afraid to become a brony. But wants to fit in. What should I do.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 20, 2012)

24653483361 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh hello there. Nice of you to join us. That's a nice judgement you have there. Personally, I disagree. Bronies are not mindless followers. If we were, we certainly wouldn't be watching the show, let alone persuading others to join us. No, that vast majority of people think us odd at best, pedophiles at worst, just because we watch a television show. People willing to risk their reputations don't sound like mindless followers to me. If anything, those who criticize us seem to be the followers.

::EDIT::



insane569 said:


> Afraid to become a brony. But wants to fit in. What should I do.


 
Fit in? Fit in to what? A niche culture of internet dwellers? We're not the majority believe it or not. We're just very... vocal.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 20, 2012)

insane569 said:


> Afraid to become a brony. But wants to fit in. What should I do.


 
Why would you be afraid of it?

I was afraid of it for like months, but really there's nothing wrong with it.

Just watch it and see if you like it. </common sense advice>


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 20, 2012)

24653483361 said:


> Thank you sir for the welcome. That's a nice assumption you made there. I actually do watch the show, but I haven't really had the willingness to sit down lately and watch. My friend had sent that to me and I just thought it was funny to post.


 
You're right, it was a nice assumption I made there. A justified one as well if you ask me. Lucky for me, the only reference to you I made is that you owned the judgement. At least the rest can just be applied elsewhere.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 20, 2012)

I find this discussion between JonnyWhoopes and the guy whose name is a number to be really adorable.

I have no idea why.

:3


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 20, 2012)

I found a new favorite song.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Mar 20, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I found a new favorite song.


 
I was gonna post that a while ago. This is a pretty sweet song.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Mar 21, 2012)

^ At first, I really disliked this song, but then I decided to listen to it at least 10 more times before making a final judgement, and at the end it became one of my favorite songs.

Edit: I finally finished My Little Dashie (I couldn't get past when the other ponies came, it was so sad) and it's by far the best ponyfic I've ever read. I didn't cry, but that's only because I almost never cry because of emotions.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Mar 25, 2012)

Ponify your browser


Spoiler











Ponify your Facebook (Ponyhoof):
http://www.facebook.com/ponyhoof?sk=app_407227035960597

Ponify your computer


Spoiler











You can also use MLP skins on google chrome, but I don't have any links for you.


----------



## Cheese11 (Mar 30, 2012)

Is there a site or youtube channel that has all the episodes? If so, someone wanna link it too me?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Mar 31, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Is there a site or youtube channel that has all the episodes? If so, someone wanna link it too me?



Since Hasbro has started to put copyright claims on the episodes, I don't think anybody has all of them. If you just search one on Youtube you'll be able to find it, but it might be from different users. As far as sites, Equestria Daily usually has updates when the new episodes come out with links.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've been using http://www.reddit.com/r/mylittlepony/comments/obxr7/my_little_episode_guide_online_streaming_and/


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 1, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Since Hasbro has started to put copyright claims on the episodes, I don't think anybody has all of them. If you just search one on Youtube you'll be able to find it, but it might be from different users. As far as sites, Equestria Daily usually has updates when the new episodes come out with links.


 
I've just been searching on YouTube. Though I would like one place that I can just bookmark and go to for every episode. Note the fact that i'm only on the 8th episode.


----------



## MalusDB (Apr 1, 2012)

Why ponies? Feels like alot of people trying to make a statement in honesty. No hate I just don't get it.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 1, 2012)

MalusDB said:


> Why ponies? Feels like alot of people trying to make a statement in honesty. No hate I just don't get it.


Watch the show.


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 1, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Watch the show.


 
This is what I did  Now I watch it regularly 

I just found a Youtube channel that has every single episode! 

Clicky!


----------



## insane569 (Apr 1, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> I just found a Youtube channel that has every single episode!
> 
> Clicky!


 
YAY Ima brony. Thanks for that link. I never actually got to looking it up now I got them all.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 14, 2012)

Someone sent me this. Too hilarious not to share. 

Warning: violence


Spoiler: video


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't know why I've never seen this before. I'm just gunna leave this here...


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 14, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Someone sent me this. Too hilarious not to share.
> 
> Warning: violence
> 
> ...


 
I smiled !  Greatest thing ever.


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 21, 2012)

*PONIES WITH PORTALS*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjWDa6KvEmo


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Apr 21, 2012)

Season finale tomorrow. I'm very excited, but there won't be a new episode until October!


----------



## Specs112 (Apr 21, 2012)

somerandomkidmike said:


> Season finale tomorrow. I'm very excited, but there won't be a new episode until October!


 
Yay...


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 21, 2012)

Well, this means I can go watch the entire second season at once now. I've only seen the first three episodes of S2. Marathon time!


----------



## Specs112 (Apr 21, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Well, this means I can go watch the entire second season at once now. I've only seen the first three episodes of S2. Marathon time!


 
And I thought catching up on the last ten episodes in one go was going to be a pain in the flank.

How are you even going to watch all of them?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 21, 2012)

*Spits out bagel* Tomorrow!?! I still have 10 episodes to go! Shite, this is going to be an epic marathon.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 21, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> And I thought catching up on the last ten episodes in one go was going to be a pain in the flank.
> 
> How are you even going to watch all of them?


 
Over the course of two or three days of not doing any homework.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 21, 2012)

7 to go, I can't believe Daring Do forgot the bag of sand. Rookie mistake. And Big Macintosh can say more than "yup", apparently.


----------



## Specs112 (Apr 21, 2012)

theanonymouscuber said:


> 7 to go, I can't believe Daring Do forgot the bag of sand. Rookie mistake. And Big Macintosh can say more than "yup", apparently.


 
Plot induced stupidity. And Big Mac's voice is strangely mesmerizing.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Apr 21, 2012)

Just finished watching the Canterlot Royal Wedding! So freakin awesome! They really outdid themselves this time! It had really great music, a gripping storyline, and I'm surprised with how well everything fit together. Not putting any spoilers though!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 21, 2012)

Just finished 25+26. Too amazing to put into words.


----------



## Specs112 (Apr 21, 2012)

I haven't been able to watch it yet

Don't say anything


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 21, 2012)

Yup, episode 26 was incredible. Definitely the best episode so far.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Apr 22, 2012)

That finale was probably one of the greatest things I've ever watched. Definitely in my Top 10 favorite movies/TV show episodes.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 22, 2012)

Last 2 episodes are awesome.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Apr 22, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Last 2 episodes are awesome.


 
Lame SD quality. HD version:


----------



## DaveyCow (Apr 22, 2012)

somerandomkidmike said:


> Season finale tomorrow. I'm very excited, but there won't be a new episode until October!


 
I'm so excited Ima watch it tonight! and its even mroe exciting that I see both parts are out! I thought they were just gonna do one part at a time.....


----------



## DaveyCow (Apr 22, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Watch the show.



This! yeah you (MalusDB) really need to watch mlp:fim (My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic) (no generation 1 junk!) to know how awesome it truely is.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 22, 2012)

DaveyCow said:


> This! yeah you (MalusDB) really need to watch mlp:fim (My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic) (no generation 1 junk!) to know how awesome it truely is.


 
Gen 1 was actually pretty darn good. Gen 3 is where things got scary.

Watch that video I posted a few pages back for some more background info on the history of the MLP franchise.


----------



## DaveyCow (Apr 22, 2012)

somerandomkidmike said:


> Just finished watching the Canterlot Royal Wedding! So freakin awesome! They really outdid themselves this time! It had really great music, a gripping storyline, and I'm surprised with how well everything fit together. Not putting any spoilers though!



yay no spoilers! coz ima watch it within the next hour!  im so excited



JonnyWhoopes said:


> Gen 1 was actually pretty darn good. Gen 3 is where things got scary.
> 
> Watch that video I posted a few pages back for some more background info on the history of the MLP franchise.


 
ah nice! yeah I'll look at that! and i'm interested to see gen3 now lol


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Apr 22, 2012)

I like this song. Hope you all enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## Specs112 (Apr 22, 2012)

Finally got around to watching the royal wedding. This is literally the best thing.

[ ] Yes.
[ ] Hell yes.
[x] Hell f***ing yes!

I think my level of happiness exceeds the level able to be summed up by any of the reaction gifs in my extensive collection.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Apr 23, 2012)

The season finale was by far the best episode in the whole series. Sad thing is, no new ponies until October. Time for a giant marathon? Or write (crappy) fan fiction?


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 23, 2012)

JohnLaurain said:


> The season finale was by far the best episode in the whole series. Sad thing is, no new ponies until October. Time for a giant marathon? Or write (crappy) fan fiction?


 
Time to suggest ideas to Hasbro


----------



## Stingray970 (Apr 23, 2012)

I wasn't expecting ponies here. Looks like I'll fit in nicely.

I draw ponies sometimes, would it be appropriate to post them in here?

On another note: Has anyone noticed that AJ has gotten ZERO songs for her? She only participates in others'.


----------



## Specs112 (Apr 23, 2012)

JohnLaurain said:


> AWESOME fan fiction


 
Fixed that for you.

...

I don't actually know of any awesome fan fiction.

Suggestions?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Apr 23, 2012)

JohnLaurain said:


> The season finale was by far the best episode in the whole series. Sad thing is, no new ponies until October. Time for a giant marathon? Or write (crappy) fan fiction?


 
Perhaps somebody could do livestream or podcast to pass the time. I think a livestream would be cool to do.

Edit: Depends on what you like for fan fiction.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Apr 23, 2012)

> I don't actually know of any awesome fan fiction.
> 
> Suggestions?


 
I loved "My Little Dashie." It got me the farthest to crying after reading something in a while. Stay away from Sweet Apple Massacre and Cupcakes, they're really gory, and an all around gruesome story. Other than that, I'm trying to stay away from as many clopfics as possible. 

As for fan fiction, I'll probably make something action/adventure or sci-fi. Like cyborg ponies and stuff :3


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 23, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> Fixed that for you.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
Fallout: Equestria


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 23, 2012)

Mare's Edge


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Apr 23, 2012)

JohnLaurain said:


> Suggestions?



Past Sins.

Best. Fanfiction. EVER. I read it in one day, took me 6 hours but I couldn't stop reading it, and I regret NOTHING.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Apr 23, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Past Sins.
> 
> Best. Fanfiction. EVER. I read it in one day, took me 6 hours but I couldn't stop reading it, and I regret NOTHING.


 
I meant suggestions for the fanfic I was going to write. I'm mainly trying to write a sci-fi/adventure fic.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 29, 2012)

Yay official extended version.


----------



## Specs112 (May 2, 2012)

I'm just going to go ahead and leave this here.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (May 4, 2012)

So... Can people list some of their favorite MLP:FIM sites? I'll start with:

bronies.memebase.com
fimfiction.net
mylittlefacewhen.com


----------



## Specs112 (May 5, 2012)

somerandomkidmike said:


> So... Can people list some of their favorite MLP:FIM sites? I'll start with:
> 
> bronies.memebase.com
> fimfiction.net
> mylittlefacewhen.com


 
equestriadaily.com
/r/mylittlepony


----------



## somerandomkidmike (May 6, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> equestriadaily.com
> /r/mylittlepony


 
It's pretty much a given that Equestria Daily will be on a brony's list. 
As far as Social Networking Sites, there's PonySquare.


----------



## Specs112 (May 6, 2012)

somerandomkidmike said:


> It's pretty much a given that Equestria Daily will be on a brony's list.


 
I have a friend at school who would dispute you on that. He claims that EQD is the worst fansite.

Then again, we have a thing of debating each others' website choices just for the sake of doing that. Probably because I'm primarily a Redditor and he uses 4chan. It started with that.

Also, he's opposed to the concept of fanfiction on principle, so there's that too.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 8, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> Also, he's opposed to the concept of fanfiction on principle, so there's that too.


 
For pretty much every single fandom I would agree. However, the brony phenomenon is different, for some weird reason. Some of the stuff is just as good as any fiction novel (and just as long), except the main characters aren't human.

For example, Fallout: Equestria is one of the best fanfictions ever written IMO. It's much longer that any novel should reasonably be, and it's characters are incredibly well developed. Whereas, fandoms like Sonic, or DBZ... well... let's just say that it's not pretty.

All that being said, I'd love to hear his reasoning for not liking EqD. If it's for fanfiction, they have a version of the site specifically for people like that.

In other news, I'm done with school now. Time to start watching season 2.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (May 8, 2012)

Well, the run-time for season 1 and season 2 is almost 24 hours. I'm planning a season 1 and season 2 marathon for when I get time off. I hope this wonderful party can run for 36-48 hours 

I plan on having:
-all the MLP: FIM episodes
-Tons of treats, (unfortunately) including baked bads, and a big cake
-fan content, including art, music, videos, etc.
-fan fiction
-copious amounts of pony
-friendship
-decorations

Ideas would be appreciated.

edit: Gaming might be involved for a little while too. What xbox 360 games can be good for a pony party?


----------



## Specs112 (May 9, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> For pretty much every single fandom I would agree. However, the brony phenomenon is different, for some weird reason. Some of the stuff is just as good as any fiction novel (and just as long), except the main characters aren't human.
> 
> For example, Fallout: Equestria is one of the best fanfictions ever written IMO. It's much longer that any novel should reasonably be, and it's characters are incredibly well developed. Whereas, fandoms like Sonic, or DBZ... well... let's just say that it's not pretty.
> 
> All that being said, I'd love to hear his reasoning for not liking EqD. If it's for fanfiction, they have a version of the site specifically for people like that.


 
90% of all fanfiction regardless of fandom is crap. But it's worth it for the other 10%.

And yeah, he opposes EQD solely because of fanfiction, because even if they have a no fanfiction mode he still considers them soiled by associating with fanfiction. Personally I think he's overreacting.



> In other news, I'm done with school now.



I'm kinda jelly. I still have 2 weeks.


----------



## Stingray970 (May 16, 2012)

Figured I might as well post this here. It took me too long for me to not distribute it everywhere.



Spoiler










Deviant link: Here

Description (Copied from DeviantArt)
Where to begin with this one?!

Probably my best piece ever. I've finally gotten used to the tablet, and I really think this looks amazing!

But it also took over 8 hours to complete! Over three days, but that's still a lot!
I looked at some better pony artists and made mental notes about what they did right. You can really become better by looking at good art.

The background is a piece of crap, but it's the first proper one I've ever done. I might forgo the MLP style backgrounds, but I'll try to adapt to them first.

Shading! I love it! It's so much easier to shade with a tablet.


Any thoughts? Things I did well or could improve on? How did you like it?


----------



## Specs112 (May 30, 2012)

Obligatory crosspost from EQD.


----------



## PianoCube (Jun 7, 2012)

I found this video a few days ago. Best pony related video I have seen so far.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 24, 2012)

Ponibooru is shutting down. This is the end of an era for the brony community. Unless another website picks up the slack, the visual art community of the fandom will have no centralized depository... ='(


----------



## Specs112 (Jun 26, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Ponibooru is shutting down. This is the end of an era for the brony community. Unless another website picks up the slack, the visual art community of the fandom will have no centralized depository... ='(



Derpibooru should pick up the slack. I've been told that they did a massive transfer of Ponibooru's content, and most of it is over there already.


----------



## Stingray970 (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh, btw. I drew this awhile ago. I figure the cubing community will like it somewhat.

*I Give Up*


Spoiler











Deviant link: Here

Description (Copied from Deviant Art)
I originally had Twilight offscreen saying "Come now, Princess... It's not THAT difficult..." whilst magically holding up a near-solved 6x6 rubik's cube.

I couldn't incorporate it in a way that didn't look retarded, so I settled for this.

I swear, I am totally practicing backgrounds. But right now, they're so bad they would've ruined this image.

Not sure what else to mention here. Potato.


----------



## Specs112 (Jun 28, 2012)

Stingray970 said:


> Oh, btw. I drew this awhile ago. I figure the cubing community will like it somewhat.
> 
> *I Give Up*
> 
> ...



This is pretty good. I wish I could draw.

What do potatoes have to do with anything?


----------



## Stingray970 (Jun 28, 2012)

That's an inside joke with one of my friends. Nuff' said.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 29, 2012)

If any mods see this, please remove my vote from the poll (if it's possible).


----------



## Specs112 (Jun 29, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> If any mods see this, please remove my vote from the poll (if it's possible).



Why, what'd you vote for?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 29, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> Why, what'd you vote for?



No.


----------



## Stingray970 (Jul 1, 2012)

*Come now, Princess... It's not THAT difficult...*


Spoiler










Deviant link: Here

Description (Copied from DA)
This is a continuation of sorts of this [link] piece. I still couldn't figure out how to draw a 6x6 Rubik's cube.


I came across some traditional art supplies today for a CRAZY bargain. As a (hobbyist) artist, I couldn't lose the chance.

I figure I'll intertwine some traditional art in with my new medium of digital. It's a nice change of pace, though I definitely prefer drawing digitally.

It's odd. Two months ago, I would've been trilled with this result, but I'm kind of disappointed. Even though it's not as nice as my more recent pictures, you can definitely tell I've improved artistically if you compare this to my previous traditional works.

I like the graphite look. I'll continue practicing this, but most of my work will be digital.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Ay_1IZGxMaA]http://youtu.be/Ay_1IZGxMaA[/video]

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG

THE FUN HAS BEEN DOUBLED


----------



## Specs112 (Jul 6, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> [video=youtube_share;Ay_1IZGxMaA]http://youtu.be/Ay_1IZGxMaA[/video]
> 
> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG
> 
> THE FUN HAS BEEN DOUBLED



HOLY CELESTIA YES

BEST THING


----------



## Stingray970 (Jul 15, 2012)

Spoiler











Deviant link: Here

Description (Copied from DA)

Time Taken: Too long
Layers used: Too many

Group: [link]
Week 55: A pony ready for action

I'm too tired to make a proper description for this piece. Enjoy... hopefully...

Edit: Also, the legionmare is currently off duty. She only has the scutum and gladius with her when trouble arrives, and she is honor bound to take action.


----------



## Specs112 (Jul 23, 2012)

So... Thoughts on the revealed Season 3 stuff anypony?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 23, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> So... Thoughts on the revealed Season 3 stuff anypony?



There's revealed season 3 stuff? OMG MUST KNOW.

Edit: ooh songs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LkJ3_nVq8s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LQk-DaZSzU


----------



## FlyingFingers (Jul 23, 2012)

My faveourite is Fluttershy as well. Bronies rock!


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 23, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> If any mods see this, please remove my vote from the poll (if it's possible).


Done.


----------



## Specs112 (Jul 24, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Done.



Sweetie Belle is best mod


----------



## Specs112 (Jul 25, 2012)

http://i.imgur.com/7lBXW.gif


----------



## Stingray970 (Jul 25, 2012)

I made this a few days ago.



Spoiler


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 26, 2012)

<------

New avatar after a bit of editing








Specs112 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/7lBXW.gif





Sa967St said:


> Done.



It does not appear as though such things have been done.

edit: wat duh hell no animation D:


----------



## Specs112 (Jul 26, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> <------
> 
> New avatar after a bit of editing
> 
> ...



I love you.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 26, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> I love you.







7:05


----------



## CHJ (Sep 6, 2012)

Derpy is my favourite!
Of the main six fluttershy is best


----------



## Stingray970 (Sep 8, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Specs112 (Sep 23, 2012)

Bump because ponies.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 23, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> Bump because ponies.



poni poni poni


----------



## Specs112 (Sep 23, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> poni poni poni



poni poni is best poni


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 6, 2012)

[16:26:23] Fluttershy: at quollååj a few pieces of time a go, someboodeeh asked me what my 3x3 niggle pb is and i was rike
[16:26:24] 5BLD: wut
[16:26:36] Fluttershy: "7.77, i got it last week and the video is on youtube. search for it"
[16:26:39] Fluttershy: then like 5 seconds later, i walked away
[16:26:41] Fluttershy: and was thinking
[16:26:52] Fluttershy: "oh **** i hope they dont search for it, i was watching may the best pet win"

also I like this


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 10, 2012)

ok so, season 3 episode 1.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpCcAXyWTH8


----------



## PianoCube (Nov 17, 2012)

Fun, fun, fun, fun, FUN!

Thats all I have to say about the newest episode.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 17, 2012)

Can't stop laughing at the G3 reference. IMO it's the funniest scene from the whole show so far.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Can't stop laughing at the G3 reference. IMO it's the funniest scene from the whole show so far.





Spoiler


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 17, 2012)

Loldat when i saw it i freaked out
Also another solid 2-episodr season opener, with a classic storyline but still made interesting


----------



## CHJ (Nov 17, 2012)

That........pic...............eww.................... Hotdiggedydemons pinkie looks better than that. Brilliant episode though


----------



## applemobile (Nov 18, 2012)

I hereby renounce all my interest in mlp.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Nov 28, 2012)

im actually watching mlp while browsing this site.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 28, 2012)

I discovered MLD and fimfiction in general :3


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 8, 2013)

Pony music is best music:






Also MLP: Fighting Is Magic on gamespot:
http://us.gamespot.com/features/the-most-unlikely-fighter-youve-never-heard-of-6402004/?tag=Topslot%3bMlpFightingIsMagic%3bTheMostUnlikel yFighter


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 16, 2013)

so I just wachted season 3 episode 13.

best episode ever.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 16, 2013)

Twas too light for me, not enough tension built up. And it was like, an opera or something.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 18, 2013)

The ending was really surprising. 'Twas an awesome finale. 



Spoiler



I actually said "WHOAH" out loud when Twilight grew wings.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 18, 2013)

am excited for season 4 now,


Spoiler



csch princesstwilight


26 episodes 

the songs in this episode were awesome too.

edit:



Sa967St said:


> The ending was really surprising. 'Twas an awesome finale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



this is why I don't read equestriadaily or anything, apparently twilights transformation was annouced 2 weeks before the episode actually aired



edit2: so these are mein favourite 2 songs from the episode (and favourite overall):



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92eo1hSAgTA (apparently daniel ingram is releasing extended verción so yæy)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tCPxXW_9qI


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 18, 2013)

Almost too many songs (this is the first time I think that about an episode), but that's okay because several of them were amazing.


Spoiler



I'm okay with Twilight getting wings, but the becoming a princess part felt a bit wierd. The episode felt a bit rushed too.


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 24, 2013)

So, I have been a brony for about a year now, and wanted to make something awesome. Beyond Her Garden with note blocks! Too bad my computer can't handle the awesome 


Spoiler: Video










Is there someone here that could download the map, record the song without lag and send the video to me?

I'll PM a download link if someone think they can do it.

This video is in terribly quality because the lagging made the video bad anyway and I just wanted to upload it fast.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sorry, but what is a brony? 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 24, 2013)

Searchit. Tis male+older fans of my little pony, you should really try the show out.


----------



## SenileGenXer (Feb 24, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Sorry, but what is a brony?



You are in the Los Broney cantina right now. You will never find a more wretched hive of immaturity and rainbows on the entire internet.

It's very young men who are either having a joke or just don't have traditional masculinity anymore. They like the TV show "my little poney". A TV show targeted to young girls.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 24, 2013)

SenileGenXer said:


> You are in the Los Broney cantina right now. You will never find a more wretched hive of immaturity and rainbows on the entire internet.
> 
> It's very young men who are either having a joke or just don't have traditional masculinity anymore. They like the TV show "my little poney". A TV show targeted to young girls.



If you're going to come into our thread, insult us, make false assumptions, and misgauge our average age, please at least take the time to spell brony and pony right. It doesn't take any knowledge about the show to know that "poney" isn't a correctly spelled word.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't really get the whole brony thing. I know what a brony is, but I don't understand why so many people are bronies. There are bronies at my school, and it confuses the hell out of me. It seems boring as hell.

I'm not hating or nothing, I know it's rude to come into one of your threads and just bash (even though I dislike the whole brony movement thing). I just want someone to kindly explain why so many people take such an interest in it. Is it the craving to be in a society where everyone shares similar interests, and the similar interest you all adopted was ponies? Because I'm pretty sure this site RIGHT here, is exactly that, except a lot less...... socially inappropriate.

I dunno, it just never made sense to me how so many people could like a show intended for little girls.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 24, 2013)

Everypony should wacht it csch qt <3


----------



## SenileGenXer (Feb 24, 2013)

My apologies I ment to be more tongue-in-cheek than insulting.


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 24, 2013)

Seems like no one saw my question:


PianoCube said:


> Is there someone here that could download the map, record the song without lag and send the video to me?



If someone wondered, my question wasn't "could someone please start a pointless brony vs. hater arguement?"


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 27, 2013)

so i found this and i like it alot






tis nise csch emajor. winter wrap up in csharpminór sounds kind of koo aswell


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 2, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Is it the craving to be in a society where everyone shares similar interests, and the similar interest you all adopted was ponies?
> 
> I dunno, it just never made sense to me how so many people could like a show intended for little girls.



no, we watch it because its an awesome show and the community is awesome too <3

alsouxw apparencely i have a new hobby now, transcribing poniestuf. ive done this and this and am currently doing this and this and will probably do this


----------



## uniacto (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm afraid of watching any episode of My Little Pony, mainly because I don't want to become a brony and lose what little masculinity I have left, haha.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 2, 2013)

uniacto said:


> I'm afraid of watching any episode of My Little Pony, mainly because I don't want to become a brony and lose what little masculinity I have left, haha.


----------



## uniacto (Mar 3, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> ~snippers~



is it bad that I don't understand any of those references?


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes. Watch the 8 hour season 2 video at once.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 3, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Yes. Watch the 8 hour season 2 video at once.



dose you mean 9.5 hour's ?


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 3, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> dose you mean 9.5 hour's ?



Hey i didnt wanna put him off. 9.5 hours is waaay too long, whilst 8 isnt


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 3, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Hey i didnt wanna put him off. 9.5 hours is waaay too long, whilst 8 isnt



ok. lettuce continue wachting the 9.5 hour video for the 3rd time


----------



## uniacto (Mar 3, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Yes. Watch the 8 hour season 2 video at once.



haha no thanks... My attention span isn't that long.


----------



## Freddy123cubes (Mar 7, 2013)

PONIES ARE THE BEST THINGS IN EXISTANCE... EVEN MORE THAN PYRAMINX


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 7, 2013)

Freddy123cubes said:


> PONIES ARE THE BEST THINGS IN EXISTANCE



YES


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 7, 2013)

Lettuce go to bronycon somehaux. Hauabau we pretend its a coobing competición


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 7, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Lettuce go to bronycon somehaux. Hauabau we pretend its a coobing competición



oar like, lets organise friendship open on saem dae as buck2013


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 7, 2013)

Yar lettuce organise friendship is magic open for 3 competitors, or maebe 20 but onry cool wahns


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 7, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Yar lettuce organise friendship is magic open for 3 competitors, or maebe 20 but onry cool wahns



only broníes and dansheppárd allowed rye


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 11, 2013)

friendship open schedule:







also, what dose everypony get on these?

http://www.bronyland.com/pony-personality-test/
http://iambrony.com/

apparently I am most like applejack, which is a lie. I am most like twilight and fluttershy really.
on "How much of a brony are you" I got just under 400/500 iirc.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 11, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> friendship open schedule:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What i the friendship open? 
I am most like apple jack, and i would agree for the most part. 
i got 65% by the end i was just grasping at straws.


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 11, 2013)

Ben and i were bored so we made a schedule for the competition


----------



## tx789 (Mar 11, 2013)

You got 155 of 379 possible points season 1
You got 116 of 345 possible points 2
You got 239 of 613 possible points. 3

And am most like rainbowdash


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 11, 2013)

watched MLP:Friendship Is Magic s01e01, was not so amused, probably will not become a brony


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 11, 2013)

The first episodes of season 2 is more amusing.


----------



## Freddy123cubes (Mar 11, 2013)

brony cubers are THEE best cubers!!!!!!!


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 11, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> watched MLP:Friendship Is Magic s01e01, was not so amused, probably will not become a brony



you want to know what happened to luna and celestia don't you

you will watch episode 2

you will love the friendship and the magic


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 17, 2013)

Rainbow dash and twilight for the win... 


-You mad bro? Come at me brony.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 17, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> you want to know what happened to luna and celestia don't you
> 
> you will watch episode 2
> 
> ...



The thing is, im not interested, so no

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 17, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> The thing is, im not interested, so no
> 
> Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2



yes you're.

so whattuce everypony's favourite fanfíc?


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 19, 2013)

Well take a look at all that.


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 19, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> so whattuce everypony's favourite fanfíc?



Have only read past sins and my little dashie. Both were good, but past sins is my favourite.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 19, 2013)

PianoCube said:


> Have only read past sins and my little dashie. Both were good, but past sins is my favourite.



you are wrong. my little dashie is best fanfic.



JF1zl3 said:


> View attachment 2735
> Well take a look at all that.



omg want


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 19, 2013)

this made me laff


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 19, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> so whattuce everypony's favourite fanfíc?



i liked "sweet apple massacre". the "equestrian pie" dramatic reading was pretty funny (didnt expect such an extream plot twist, but that's what made it funny). my favourite one though would have to be "the word".



> ImageUploadedByTapatalk 21363679628.198782.jpg
> Well take a look at all that.



there is a place in devionshire mall in a city near me with a shop in it called spenser's. they sell awesome shirts and accessories, party (hard) stuff, things like that. the last time i was there i only found one brony shirt though


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> my favourite one though would have to be "the word".



haha yes. me and 5bld listened to it a few days ago and it was so pieprzyc. equestrian pie is funeeh too wol.


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 19, 2013)

pieprzyc can mean anything righ
Also my favourite fic has to be "missing her"


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 19, 2013)

5BLD said:


> pieprzyc can mean anything righ
> Also my favourite fic has to be "missing her"



you spel't "myrittledashí" discorrectly

pieprzyc can mean juatever you juan it to

also lets buy 88 floppy drives and make a piano


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 19, 2013)

Dunfeerye, you go doeet and ill go to thine haus and herp assemble it


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 19, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Dunfeerye, you go doeet and ill go to thine haus and herp assemble it



dunfeerye

also: mudda pieprzycing disGUST but qt:


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 30, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> dunfeerye
> 
> also: mudda pieprzycing disGUST but qt:
> 
> ...



i didnt know that floppy disk drives could do that. that's awesome!


----------



## cxinlee (Mar 30, 2013)

My friend just told me what a brony was. No, I'm not a brony.
*kicks himself out of this thread*


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 30, 2013)

cxinlee said:


> My friend just told me what a brony was. No, I'm not a brony.
> *kicks himself out of this thread*



oh you will be a brony soon


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 30, 2013)

cxinlee said:


> My friend just told me what a brony was. No, I'm not a brony.
> *kicks himself out of this thread*



Oi dont listen to your friends
You must learn to question everything people say to you. For example I always go 'pruf' when someone says their opinion


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 31, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> i didnt know that floppy disk drives could do that. that's awesome!



methinks tis faek, but I maebe wraung



cxinlee said:


> My friend just told me what a brony was. No, I'm not a brony.
> *kicks himself out of this thread*



You should really watch an episode of MLP before commenting 



Spoiler



That'll give you proof that you really don't like it. Even I thought MLP was girlish. Then I watched an episode. Then I really knew for sure that it felt horrible (at least to me. I'm not hating or anything.)


----------



## cxinlee (Mar 31, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Oi dont listen to your friends
> You must learn to question everything people say to you. For example I always go 'pruf' when someone says their opinion


It's not an opinion. He was just telling me what a brony was. I just don't watch tv a lot.



kunparekh18 said:


> methinks tis faek, but I maebe wraung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok.
Edit: I've watched it, and I like it a little. 



ben1996123 said:


> oh you will be a brony soon


I can't change destiny, so we'll see.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 31, 2013)

cxinlee said:


> I've watched it, and I like it a little.



you are now going to watch the next episode, and you will realise that you like it a lot

I feel speshul because I was nevár like "omg thats [email protected], not watching it"


----------



## cxinlee (Mar 31, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> you are now going to watch the next episode, and you will realise that you like it a lot
> 
> I feel speshul because I was nevár like "omg thats [email protected], not watching it"


I just like being a little fun and childish.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 31, 2013)

cxinlee said:


> I just like being a little fun and childish.



wacht episode 2 pree


----------



## cxinlee (Apr 1, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> wacht episode 2 pree


Yes, I did. I like the cuteness of the ponies and their voices


----------



## cxinlee (Apr 2, 2013)

By the way, I happen to watch Barney and other weird stuff a lot. This is because my sister watches them and I have nothing better to do. I probably watched Finding Nemo at least 10 times. So MLP seems to be very normal. Every time I watch it, I feel so happy.


----------



## uniacto (Apr 2, 2013)

cxinlee said:


> By the way, I happen to watch Barney and other weird stuff a lot. This is because my sister watches them and I have nothing better to do. I probably watched Finding Nemo at least 10 times. So MLP seems to be very normal. Every time I watch it, I feel so happy.



you gave in... you became a brony...


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 2, 2013)

Eh I don't like it for the childishness, but more for the philosophical content. I guess I'm weirder.
Also if I were to be gatty it wouldn't be because of MLP directly


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 2, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Eh I don't like it for the childishness, but more for the philosophical content. I guess I'm weirder.
> Also if I were to be gatty it wouldn't be because of MLP directly



That is how I think, so im weird too


Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 2, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Also if I were to be gatty it wouldn't be because of MLP directly



yes it wood


----------



## cxinlee (Apr 3, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> oh you will be a brony soon





uniacto said:


> you gave in... you became a brony...


Oh wow. Ben actually predicted the future.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 3, 2013)

cxinlee said:


> Oh wow. Ben actually predicted the future.


----------



## Freddy123cubes (Apr 4, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> Spoiler



Was watching that today


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 4, 2013)

Okso tight rash / rambo cackle is qt
Also vinly sketch and ektev ear is not qt
That is all


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 4, 2013)

I figured it was better to put this here than in the Accomplishment Thread. 

Inspired by Ben and QQ: Pony Personality Test

I was surprised, was expecting Fluttershy or Twilight to be honest.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 5, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Okso tight rash / rambo cackle is qt
> Also vinly sketch and ektev ear is not qt
> That is all



ektev sketch is qt though D:

rambo crackle is qt but appledash is qtest


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 7, 2013)

Spoiler











<3 <3 <3

awwwwwwwwwwww

so qt <3


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 7, 2013)

O? Im in it


----------



## Mikel (Apr 15, 2013)

I just started watching MLP because Daveycow inspired me to do so. Honestly I like Spike better than any of the ponies. He is adorable and funny. My favorite pony would have to be Twilight Sparkle.


Edit: So i took the Pony personality test. I'm not surprised I got Twilight as my result


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 15, 2013)

5BLD said:


> O? Im in it



me two 



Mikel said:


> Honestly I like Spike better than any of the ponies. He is adorable and funny.



wyeee


----------



## Mikel (Apr 15, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> Spoiler




I bet Twilight could figure it out


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 15, 2013)

Mikel said:


> I bet Twilight could figure it out





Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Mikel (Apr 15, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are awesome! Did you draw those, or is there a Rubik's cube pony comic website I'm not aware of?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 15, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Those are awesome! Did you draw those, or is there a Rubik's cube pony comic website I'm not aware of?



clicky


----------



## PianoCube (Apr 27, 2013)

*Beyond Her Garden - Minecraft Note Blocks*

What do you think?





I made it some months ago, but didn't upload any video of it because of much lag.
Then I recently installed Optifine which reduced the lag in minecraft tremendously so I could finally record it in acceptable quality.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (May 2, 2013)

Double Rainboom


----------



## ben1996123 (May 2, 2013)

somerandomkidmike said:


> Double Rainboom





Spoiler


----------



## somerandomkidmike (May 4, 2013)

SO, according to the Hub, yesterday was Pinkie Pie's birthday.


She... didn't want me to go to her party.


----------



## tx789 (May 13, 2013)

why why why


----------



## 5BLD (May 13, 2013)

What..... Ew no!!


----------



## YddEd (May 13, 2013)

http://www.bronyland.com/pony-personality-test/?q=MTgyMHw2ODA0OTA wut lol.


----------



## emolover (May 13, 2013)

I like my new avatar.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 13, 2013)

emolover said:


> I like my new avatar.



qt


----------



## shelley (May 13, 2013)

Wat. http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/13/b...-little-pony-offshoot-in-its-movie-debut.html


----------



## 5BLD (May 13, 2013)

shelley said:


> Wat. http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/13/b...-little-pony-offshoot-in-its-movie-debut.html



Bleueeeghhh! I actually physically felt like vomiting. That is awful, teenage stuff, again? School? School!? How fudging original. More deep philosophies about friendship please i pray >_>
Dont become another, what, I don't know, vampire high or whatever nonsense they've managed to come up with
Not even to mention the disregard for the male fans.... Although an equestria men would just be even more messed up if that was possible i suppose... Pfft human stuff spoils it imo.

What's more I'm so pathetic I'm not even talking to anyone. Lol.



emolover said:


> I like my new avatar.



Your old one was smexier


----------



## emolover (May 13, 2013)

shelley said:


> Wat. http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/13/b...-little-pony-offshoot-in-its-movie-debut.html



OMG!!! That is so kawaii!!!

I would bet money that it has the exact same premise as one of the many school animes I have watched.


----------



## tx789 (May 14, 2013)

I have predicted the plot for equestria girls
here part of it sorry for bad grammar in this I'm too lazy to edit it probably:

Twilight goes to the crystal empire with the other mane six she sees the other princesses and enter a portal to a parallel world where she becomes human and Spike a Dog. She enters a school and due to the crowd of people trips and stubbles and a guy helps her up which will became her boyfriend and she goes looking around and one by one meets her friend’s parallel self (RaninbowDash plays Soccer and PinkiePie still organises parties but do they have alcohol? Realistically yes but since it’s a kids show no)she sees Sunset shimmerr (Celistia previous student who went evil and might be a acicorn if in pony form) has the stolen crown and must enter the prom to become prom queen and does and returns the crown to Equestria. Somewhere along the line she discovers that magic won’t work. Stealing of the crown happens and of course the main 6 team up and try to defeat Sunset shimmer. Also Spike falls in love with the human Rarity.


----------



## Ross The Boss (May 14, 2013)

shelley said:


> Wat. http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/13/b...-little-pony-offshoot-in-its-movie-debut.html



well that's just silly! i want ponies, PONIES DAMN IT! furries are great, but i want ponies!


----------



## DaveyCow (May 14, 2013)

So yeah I agree with everyone - this is BS... PONIES! don't want know stupid highschool girl drama about lipstick and purses (well, you know what I mean  I couldn't even finish the trailer! I knew they would someday come out with an MLP movie but I totally thought it would actually feature ponies. And of course we all know they can do much better (especially after the epic season 2 finale which, imho is the one of the best animated episode of anything ever) I'm pretty disappointed that they did this.

EDIT: ok so I brought myself to actually watch the rest of the trailer and I'm even more disappointed/outraged by this. <sigh> what's this world coming to......

EDIT2: and yeah tx789 prediction is prolly spot-on.


----------



## DaveyCow (Jun 28, 2013)

*It's important to smile!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNrXMOSkBas


----------



## DaveyCow (Jun 28, 2013)

what's yur fav eps (season 1-3)? and whuts yur fav pony song?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 28, 2013)

season 3 epidose 7 and 13, donut knœ but i lick truetruefriend alot and alot of oder ones alot


----------



## DaveyCow (Jun 28, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> season 3 epidose 7 and 13, donut knœ but i lick truetruefriend alot and alot of oder ones alot


yeah those are pretty good  so many good episodes! Like Bridle Gossip and Lesson Zero. I think Canterlot Wedding is one of the best/epic animated episodes of anything of all time  As far as songs go, truetrue friend is an amazing song... I also like winter wrap up, Pinkie's Smile song and big brother best friend alot. Dunno which is my fave but This Day Aria is an amazingly epic song.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 4, 2013)

DaveyCow said:


> what's yur fav eps (season 1-3)? and whuts yur fav pony song?



idk about favourites (i have as hard time choseing), but i really like the return of harmony, and a canterlot wedding.
do you mean song from the show? if so, than its the find a pet song. if you are talking about fan stuff than its the living tombstones remix of luna.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 4, 2013)

Okso I found a my little dashie part 4 reading that was uploaded recently. Let's listen tomorrow


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 4, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Okso I found a my little dashie part 4 reading that was uploaded recently. Let's listen tomorrow



ercie

best pony is best pony



Spoiler


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jul 5, 2013)

I just watched Equestria Girls, and I'd have to say it was just awful...
I mean, I never had high expectations to begin with. Everybody just kept telling me that it's actually good and that I should give it a chance. Don't get me wrong. It had some humour, and it had some good parts. Overall it just wasn't very good.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 5, 2013)

I watched 15 minutes and it made me sick

Rainbow dash isn't qt enuf as human


----------



## YddEd (Jul 5, 2013)

Yeah, it's rubbish :/


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 5, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> ercie
> 
> best pony is best pony
> 
> ...


the six-hundred-sixty-sixth post just had to contain a giant picture of rainbow dash, didnt it?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 6, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> the six-hundred-sixty-sixth post just had to contain a giant picture of rainbow dash, didnt it?



jar csch qt



my little dashie fourth time's the charm is


Spoiler



werygood but extremely depressing


----------



## DaveyCow (Jul 6, 2013)

went to movie today... saw "Equestria Girls" trailer. Almost threw up. I wanna hit Hasbro. Hoping I'm not the only one!


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jul 7, 2013)

DaveyCow said:


> went to movie today... saw "Equestria Girls" trailer. Almost threw up. I wanna hit Hasbro. Hoping I'm not the only one!



+1 My friend said it was good, but the concept of the movie is sickening...


----------



## YddEd (Jul 8, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> +1 My friend said it was good, but the concept of the movie is sickening...


I watched it and the only part I thought was okay was the song in the cafeteria...


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jul 8, 2013)

With the exception of people on this site, I've only heard praise about Equestria Girls. I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one that doesn't like it.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 8, 2013)

YddEd said:


> I watched it and the only part I thought was okay was the song in the cafeteria...



Where did you watch it?

Edit: found it, I'm a moron
Gonna watch it all the way through, or I'll try to. What did these people like about it?
lol my mum just walked in on me watching it, worse than mlp i suppose
edit: bigmac human version is sorta hot
edit: terriblly shallow storyline, i hated it largely


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 8, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Where did you watch it?
> 
> Edit: found it, I'm a moron
> Gonna watch it all the way through, or I'll try to. What did these people like about it?
> ...



your and (e^ix-e^-ix)/2iusoid

ok i skipped lick 25 minute's of it in the middle but that was absolutely discusseding

human rainbow dash isnt qt, this is



Spoiler


----------



## YddEd (Jul 11, 2013)

DaveyCow said:


> what's yur fav eps (season 1-3)? and whuts yur fav pony song?


Season 3 Episode 13 and the song in the episode.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 12, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Season 3 Episode 13 and the song in the episode.



which song? there are many in that episode.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 12, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> which song? there are many in that episode.


This (or this)
Oh also baby Apple Jack


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 12, 2013)

DaveyCow said:


> went to movie today... saw "Equestria Girls" trailer. Almost threw up. I wanna hit Hasbro. Hoping I'm not the only one!



In reality, it was a smart business move for hasbro. Still...



Spoiler


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 12, 2013)

your avatar is qt



Spoiler


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 12, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> your avatar is qt



Ponies drinking juice are qt



Spoiler


----------



## YddEd (Jul 12, 2013)

Spaxxy said:


> Ponies drinking juice are qt
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Random Pony Image


Baby Apple Jack is qt


Spoiler


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 12, 2013)

BBBFFs are qt



Spoiler


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 12, 2013)

soarindash are qt



Spoiler


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 13, 2013)

qt rye


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 14, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Up reference?


----------



## DaveyCow (Jul 17, 2013)

YddEd said:


> This (or this)



yes to both of those! I watch them all the time


----------



## YddEd (Jul 20, 2013)

This isn't exactly a pony song but..


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 9, 2013)

So my operating system is Princess Luna themed now.

I call the operating system Luna-buntu.

So far I have changed:

the background
grub bootloader
plymouth theme (custom)
the login greeting
the dash icon
the theme for unity


The dash icon (top left) is Princess Luna's cutie mark.
The plymouth theme (the loading screen) is something I made with the 'super boot manager'
I changed the login greeting to say "The fun has been doubled!"
The theme has been changed to suit Luna
I've installed the Linux version of desktop ponies.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 9, 2013)

qt <3


----------



## CubezUBR (Sep 9, 2013)

can i just ask is brony a homosexual thing or is it just creepy men watching kids shows, or neither?


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 9, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> can i just ask is brony a homosexual thing or is it just creepy men watching kids shows, or neither?



It doesn't have to be either of those, it's just being a fan of some TV show is all. Don't get how sexuality comes into this, I doubt any of us take _those_ fanfics that seriously.


----------



## Mikel (Sep 9, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> can i just ask is brony a homosexual thing or is it just creepy men watching kids shows, or neither?



I am heterosexual and I enjoy watching MLP. My creepiness is debatable.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 10, 2013)

5BLD said:


> It doesn't have to be either of those, it's just being a fan of some TV show is all. Don't get how sexuality comes into this, I doubt any of us take _those_ fanfics that seriously.



_some people do thouxw_

like you qiqiqiqi


----------



## CHJ (Sep 17, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> _some people do thouxw_
> 
> like you qiqiqiqi



lolelolelolelol clopping lolme


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 17, 2013)

CHJ said:


> lolelolelolelol clopping lolme



qiqiqiqi


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 17, 2013)

okso i made my computer more qter


----------



## YddEd (Sep 18, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> okso i made my computer more qter


Awesome


----------



## Ross The Boss (Sep 20, 2013)

CHJ said:


> lolelolelolelol clopping lolme


----------



## 1LastSolve (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 21, 2013)

Not that it's important, but OP has been updated a few times.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 21, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


>



lolelolelolelol clopping lolyou


----------



## BoBoGuy (Sep 22, 2013)

rainbow dash ftw!


----------



## Nilsibert (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't get the whole pony thing. To me it seems ridiculous.
The worst thing about it are the bronies. Not all of them of course, but alot from what it seems. You can't say anything negative about MLP without getting insulted or accused of having no taste or no right to speak. No matter how polite and honest you might phrase it.
Why is that? I don't judge people by what they do as long as it doesn't hurt someone, but I just don't get the trend of whatching a show made for little girls. Is there a huge fanclub for sailor moon aswell?

Not trying to insult anyone, I'm just wondering.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh you can say negative things about MLP if you really want, go ahead. Here are some of mine:
-thin plot at times
-simplistic exaggerations of types of personalities
-in some episodes an unrealistic evil for the sake of being evil situation
-a forgive and forget philosophy that seems to not encourage ponies to take complete responsibilities for their actions

However overall it's still a good show with a good message imo.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 30, 2013)

Yup, I'm not a fully fledged Brony, but I do enjoy the show because of its message.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 30, 2013)

rainbow dash is best pony


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Sep 30, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> rainbow dash is best pony *after derpy*



Fixed.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 30, 2013)

okso we should do a 24 hour cube marathon + ponies csch it lasts about 24 hours


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Sep 30, 2013)

5BLD said:


> okso we should do a 24 hour cube marathon + ponies csch it lasts about 24 hours



I am so down for that.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 30, 2013)

lest do it at cuthbertce


----------



## Nilsibert (Oct 1, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Oh you can say negative things about MLP if you really want, go ahead. Here are some of mine:
> -thin plot at times
> -simplistic exaggerations of types of personalities
> -in some episodes an unrealistic evil for the sake of being evil situation
> ...


 Well I didn't mean that specific. I've never seen a second of the show, so to me it seems weird that grown men would watch a show for little girls. But many bronies I've seen get very defensive if you say that. Why is that?


----------



## YddEd (Oct 1, 2013)

Nilsibert said:


> I don't get the whole pony thing. To me it seems ridiculous.
> The worst thing about it are the bronies. Not all of them of course, but alot from what it seems. You can't say anything negative about MLP without getting insulted or accused of having no taste or no right to speak. No matter how polite and honest you might phrase it.
> Why is that? I don't judge people by what they do as long as it doesn't hurt someone, *but I just don't get the trend of whatching a show made for little girls*. Is there a huge fanclub for sailor moon aswell?
> 
> Not trying to insult anyone, I'm just wondering.


The old one was for little girls. FiM is for anyone.


----------



## KongShou (Oct 1, 2013)

Nilsibert said:


> I don't get the whole pony thing. To me it seems ridiculous.
> The worst thing about it are the bronies. Not all of them of course, but alot from what it seems. You can't say anything negative about MLP without getting insulted or accused of having no taste or no right to speak. No matter how polite and honest you might phrase it.
> Why is that? I don't judge people by what they do as long as it doesn't hurt someone, but I just don't get the trend of whatching a show made for little girls. Is there a huge fanclub for sailor moon aswell?
> 
> Not trying to insult anyone, I'm just wondering.



Dude dont try to reason or argue with bronies. 
Otherwise all you get is



ben1996123 said:


> rainbow dash is best pony


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 1, 2013)

my little pony is the manliest tv show ever, everyone knows that


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 1, 2013)

Nilsibert said:


> Well I didn't mean that specific. I've never seen a second of the show, so to me it seems weird that grown men would watch a show for little girls. But many bronies I've seen get very defensive if you say that. Why is that?



Because it's a family show with little kernels of truth for those of all ages. "A show for little girls" needs backing up.


----------



## 1LastSolve (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Oct 3, 2013)

Lol did you guys hear about the brony here in the states that might be suing his company for firing him because of his brininess?


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 4, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> Lol did you guys hear about the brony here in the states that might be suing his company for firing him because of his brininess?



what

rink pree


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Oct 4, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> what
> 
> rink pree



Lol ben, here yu go:

Link


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 4, 2013)

what

thats stoped, clearly he shoude have been promoted to company owner instead

That desktop background is sec(c) thouxw <3


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Oct 5, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> what
> 
> thats stoped, clearly he shoude have been promoted to company owner instead
> 
> That desktop background is sec(c) thouxw <3



Lol yea I don't understand. Some people are just so unreasonable


----------



## CHJ (Nov 2, 2013)

yae onry 3 weeks tirr zeezon for


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 2, 2013)

CHJ said:


> yae onry 3 weeks tirr zeezon fri



donut you mean zeezon fore ??


----------



## CHJ (Nov 2, 2013)

feekzd


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 2, 2013)

CHJ said:


> feekzd



erqiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## PianoCube (Nov 21, 2013)

So, anyone ready for season 4?


Spoiler


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Nov 22, 2013)

Im so hype. Where is everyone watching it? Im in the UK so I dont know where the easiest place to stream it is.


----------



## PianoCube (Nov 22, 2013)

I think there will come a list of livestreams at EqD soon. I'm not sure if I'll watch it live, but I'll try.
And just in case someone are unsure of the airtime: Countdown


----------



## Ross The Boss (Nov 23, 2013)

Well that was awesome. Very awesome... Very very very VERY awesome! Just loved those flash backs .


----------



## PianoCube (Nov 23, 2013)

Those flashbacks (and the episodes) were awesom.
Finally we got to see stuff from the past we have wanted to see since the beginning of the show.


----------



## windhero (Nov 23, 2013)

All judgement aside I have no idea why this is so popular, especially amongst fairly old males (maybe it only seems like this, because of the contrast as it seems like such a bizarre combination to me). Could anyone care to explain why they watch this show? Nostalgia? Stress relief? Something else?

No matter how I try I just cannot emphatize. I even tried watching an episode and couldnt even finish it.


----------



## KongShou (Nov 23, 2013)

windhero said:


> All judgement aside I have no idea why this is so popular, especially amongst fairly old males (maybe it only seems like this, because of the contrast as it seems like such a bizarre combination to me). Could anyone care to explain why they watch this show? Nostalgia? Stress relief? Something else?
> 
> No matter how I try I just cannot emphatize. I even tried watching an episode and couldnt even finish it.



All judgement aside I have no idea why speedcubing is so popular, especially amongst fairly mature grown ups(maybe it only seems like this, because of the contrast of a toy and grown ups it seems like such a bizarre combination to me). Could anyone care to explain why they spend hours playing with a toy? Nostalgia? Stress relief? Something else?

No matter how I try I just cannot emphatize. I even tried watching an tutorial and couldnt even finish it


----------



## windhero (Nov 23, 2013)

KongShou said:


> All judgement aside I have no idea why speedcubing is so popular, especially amongst fairly mature grown ups(maybe it only seems like this, because of the contrast of a toy and grown ups it seems like such a bizarre combination to me). Could anyone care to explain why they spend hours playing with a toy? Nostalgia? Stress relief? Something else?
> 
> No matter how I try I just cannot emphatize. I even tried watching an tutorial and couldnt even finish it


Hilarious. Horrible comparison. I'd argue that people do not have hobbies for the same reasons they like a particular tv-show or music genre for example. The fact that a person likes two things does not mean that the motive for liking them is the same. Pretty much as stupid logic as "Fish can swim, I can swim. Therefore I am a fish".

My question was more what makes this show so good that one would follow it consistently, as I cant come up with a single reason.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 23, 2013)

windhero said:


> Hilarious. Horrible comparison. I'd argue that people do not have hobbies for the same reasons they like a particular tv-show or music genre for example. The fact that a person likes two things does not mean that the motive for liking them is the same. Pretty much as stupid logic as "Fish can swim, I can swim. Therefore I am a fish".
> 
> My question was more what makes this show so good that one would follow it consistently, as I cant come up with a single reason.



Characters; much like others prefer TV shows such as Avatar: The Last Airbender, bronies like the MLP character.


----------



## KongShou (Nov 23, 2013)

windhero said:


> I'd argue that people do not have hobbies for the same reasons they like a particular tv-show or music genre for example.



yeah no.

you're missing the point


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Nov 23, 2013)

windhero said:


> My question was more what makes this show so good that one would follow it consistently, as I cant come up with a single reason.



I wish I could give you a straight answer but the honest truth is that I have absolutely no idea why I like the show. I remember trying to watch the first episode and just not getting it. Then about a week later I watched like half the first season, I still have no idea what made me sit down and try and re-watch it.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Nov 24, 2013)

windhero said:


> All judgement aside I have no idea why this is so popular, especially amongst fairly old males (maybe it only seems like this, because of the contrast as it seems like such a bizarre combination to me). Could anyone care to explain why they watch this show? Nostalgia? Stress relief? Something else?
> 
> No matter how I try I just cannot emphatize. I even tried watching an episode and couldnt even finish it.



because we happen to like the show simple as that. there are lots of reasons (adorable characters, awesome animation, the voice acting, the identifiableness with the characters, pretty ok story [especially if you see the season 4 premiere. much awesome],ect.), but a big reason why people make such a big deal out of it is because of the fandom. fandoms are fun. there is something that you like and lots of other people like the same thing and they just decide to start making their own animations, pictures, characters, storys and boom, you have the brony fandom. i actually just went to a convention last week end and i can say that it was extremely enjoyable being amongst other people who are like you (kind of like speed solving competitions  ). also, when you say, "fairly old males", that is rong seeing as most bronys are teenagers/young adults. there are older bronys but that really shouldn't matter. there are also fandoms for all sorts of other things such as anime, anthros, si-fi, ect.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 18, 2014)

Derpy is best pony. That is all.


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 19, 2014)

windhero said:


> All judgement aside I have no idea why this is so popular, especially amongst fairly old males (maybe it only seems like this, because of the contrast as it seems like such a bizarre combination to me). Could anyone care to explain why they watch this show? Nostalgia? Stress relief? Something else?
> 
> No matter how I try I just cannot emphatize. I even tried watching an episode and couldnt even finish it.



Because someone can connect personally to it and its interesting to see how a world with such a simple morality can function. To split the human mind into six different ponies highlights in the show some of the conflicts that go on, in glorious simplicity that creates yes, nostalgia too of the simple morality that seemed to exist when we were young.
Alternatively, we watch it because its cool.


----------



## Renslay (Jan 19, 2014)

After reading an appetizing article about it, I might actually taking the consideration of giving a chance for an opportunity that I may start to watch the show.


----------



## TDM (Jan 20, 2014)

Renslay said:


> After reading an appetizing article about it, I might actually taking the consideration of giving a chance for an opportunity that I may start to watch the show.


Which article?


----------



## Renslay (Jan 20, 2014)

TDM said:


> Which article?



A hungarian online portal (which specialized to TV shows and series) posted an article about MLP, why they recommend it and and why there are so many fans among not just kids, but elders as well. I don't think the portal's name is relevant to you.


----------



## TDM (Jan 20, 2014)

Renslay said:


> A hungarian online portal (which specialized to TV shows and series) posted an article about MLP, why they recommend it and and why there are so many fans among not just kids, but elders as well. I don't think the portal's name is relevant to you.


Oh. I don't know any Hungarian  I may watch it anyway, just to see what it's like. Probably not, but... maybe.


----------



## tacgnol (Feb 3, 2014)

TDM said:


> Oh. I don't know any Hungarian  I may watch it anyway, just to see what it's like. Probably not, but... maybe.



it will consume you. 
you will become part of a zombified hive mind
YOU WILL BECOME ONE WITH FLUFFLEPUFF
or you might just like be entertained by colours i don't know.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 12, 2014)

season 4 finale was pretty cool wasnt it


----------



## TDM (May 16, 2014)

ben1996123 said:


> also, what dose everypony get on these?
> 
> http://www.bronyland.com/pony-personality-test/


Got bored, found this... result. Don't see how I'm anything like Twilight, but being nothing like Pinkie sounds right.

Am I the only person who hates Rainbow Dash? I haven't got far yet (I still have a couple of episodes of season 1 to go) but she really annoys me.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 17, 2014)

TDM said:


> Am I the only person who hates Rainbow Dash?



yes what the **** is wrong with you

also I just did that test again and got this. I am definitely most like twilight and I am definitely not pinkie.


----------



## TDM (May 17, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> yes what the **** is wrong with you


Idk
Also I clicked somewhere on that website (I think it was characters), and the first thing I found was a massive spoiler. I'm not going to look at any more of those websites until I've finished watching everything.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 17, 2014)

TDM said:


> Idk
> Also I clicked somewhere on that website (I think it was characters), and the first thing I found was a massive spoiler. I'm not going to look at any more of those websites until I've finished watching everything.



yes dont look at spoilers they spoil stuff

thast why i don't go on equestriadaily much


----------



## TDM (May 17, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> yes dont look at spoilers they spoil stuff
> 
> thast why i don't go on equestriadaily much


Yeah, I don't intend on going to any websites any time soon after that... but how many are there?



Spoiler



I never thought I'd be asking this...


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 17, 2014)

TDM said:


> Yeah, I don't intend on going to any websites any time soon after that... but how many are there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how many episodes? 91 (26 season 1, 26 season 2, 13 season 3, 26 season 4)


----------



## TDM (May 17, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> how many episodes? 91 (26 season 1, 26 season 2, 13 season 3, 26 season 4)


Websites.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 17, 2014)

TDM said:


> Websites.



idk i don't go to them but equestriadaily is the mane one


----------



## TDM (May 17, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> idk i don't go to them but equestriadaily is the mane one


k, thanks, might look at that eventually.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (May 26, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> yes what the **** is wrong with you



bottom kek


----------



## CHJ (Jun 10, 2014)

haven't watched MLP since January, fair to say im bored, T-shirts I got are still cool


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 10, 2014)

CHJ said:


> haven't watched MLP since January, fair to say im bored, T-shirts I got are still cool



you didnt miss much from season 4


----------



## Dane man (Jun 16, 2014)

CHJ said:


> haven't watched MLP since January, fair to say im bored, T-shirts I got are still cool


Season 4 had a few things here and there. A really cool finale (though it's not very... pony. you'll have to see it.). Good music too.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 18, 2014)

Dane man said:


> Season 4 had [...] Good music



imo all of the songs in season 4 apart from maybe 2 or 3 things were really bad


----------



## Suzuha (Apr 4, 2015)

Anyone watch the season 5 premiere?


----------



## TDM (Apr 4, 2015)

GoldenOak said:


> Anyone watch the season 5 premiere?


yes and no, I was trying to do revision at the same time, and apparently trying to do two things at once leads to not really doing either of them.


----------



## Suzuha (Apr 11, 2015)

New episode today!

EDIT: Best moment




This is what I expected


----------

